# RUNNING COUNT OF  Dvc Owners  USING This Site



## paults

This Is A Running Count And I Will Start

# 1

please count only once . do not count for another owner even if it's your spouse unless they see this post.



If you can remember if you already posted here GREAT, if not go ahead an post


----------



## U2FanHfx

#2


----------



## kimcat1

#3

 
Kim


----------



## allflgirl

#4

I use this site now for all my DVC information.  I just bought in 2 months ago and feel like I've owned for 2 years because of all the knowledge I've gleaned over the past 4 months of reading posts on this site.

Proud SSR owner and looking forward to be a proud CVR or AKL owner too in '08!

Julia


----------



## prez65

#5


----------



## Fitswimmer

#6

I used this site to help me decide to buy and now that I'm a new owner I use it to help me plan and answer questions.  It's the best!!!


----------



## jjohnson

#7


----------



## sajetto

#8


----------



## geekgirl

Running Count:  #9


----------



## Pocahantas

#10


----------



## MissD

#11


----------



## chorlick

#11


----------



## carol1231

#13


----------



## mugglemomof3

#14


----------



## dianeschlicht

15


----------



## Tink10

*#16*


----------



## paslea_pooh

# 17


----------



## Jets fan

18 - Okw


----------



## chrissybear

19 
BCV and SSR


----------



## bcvillastwo

20

Bcv


----------



## Starshine

#21


----------



## MdmMim

#22!


----------



## vbalacek

23


----------



## DVC Grammy

24


----------



## all5ofus

#25   ..


----------



## cobbler

#26


----------



## LoveMyDVC2

#27


----------



## jblb1020

#27


----------



## Granny

I believe I'm number

29

Since we appear to have a tie for 26th!


----------



## Laurajean1014

# 30


----------



## JR

# 31  Okw/bcv

Jr


----------



## dvc at last !

#16

This forum has helped me with info and making many decisions --


Thanks  !


----------



## Doctor P

#32 at OKW/BCV/HH


----------



## dvc at last !

The numbers are out of order  ..........


----------



## Figment2

I think I'm 33 but not sure since I see #16 two posts above me.

Cyn


----------



## DisneyHumbug

34 - just like my age haha


----------



## momsully

35 - VWL/OKW


----------



## MarieA

#36 - someone beat me to 35.


----------



## Mike

# 37 - Okw


----------



## Gary222

#38  

___________________

Ssr


----------



## Tink-n-Belle

#39


----------



## MinnieGirl33

#40


----------



## Squidrific

#41!


----------



## vince971

#42


----------



## bcvprincesses

43


----------



## ZerasPride

#44 - We are happy Hilton Head owners!


----------



## disneyyes

#45, Okw


----------



## keishashadow

#46 (I remember being 46 LOL).


----------



## pouncingpluto

#47 Ssr


----------



## senecabeach

*# 48*

Guess where??


----------



## etyper333

*#49*  - Saratoga Springs!


----------



## bobbiwoz

50, BWV, VWL, VB
Bobbi


----------



## wink13

#51 New Memeber at BCV


----------



## rkdahl

* #52 OKW *


----------



## JimMIA

53 - Okw & Ssr


----------



## disneybride96

#54 - SSR


----------



## cherylp3

55 BWV and SSr


----------



## CDSTapisRouge

#56
BCV & SSR


----------



## CastleLight

#57


----------



## ZachnElli

#58 BWV and future CRV!


----------



## funhouse8

# Changed


----------



## DVCtinkerbell

*#59*


----------



## bpmorley

#60  SSR owner


----------



## jdg345

#61 SSR (ex-OKW)


----------



## mlill

*#62 - BWV*


----------



## paults

just checking we are at # 63 with(  last ) post

I see some of us can't count   or someone is being bad


----------



## GoofyArt

#64 Ssr


----------



## funhouse8

funhouse8 said:
			
		

> #58 SSR
> 
> Someone posted same time as me.    Sorry.  I'll be *#63.*


* 
OK #65* SSR


----------



## LSchrow

#66
BWV, BCV, & SSR


----------



## alexandone

67 Ssr


----------



## Disneyrsh

.


----------



## Boston5602

69 Bwv


----------



## LOVETHATMOUSE

70 - Ssr


----------



## Hank's R&R

71 - SSR


----------



## JerJan

*72 - SSR OWNER*


----------



## Geyser Gazer

73   Vwl, Bcv, Ssr


----------



## spiceycat

#74 - this would be easier as a poll....


----------



## yaksack

# 75  Ssr.


----------



## Doug7856

76 - Ssr


----------



## Ms. WDW

#77 here.


----------



## liznboys

#78..


----------



## Kewz1

#79 here.

Next...


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

# 80


----------



## esulerzy

# 81 - SSR


----------



## solgent

eighty-two (82)


----------



## Debi

#83 checking in here - BWV.


----------



## disneykid4ever

(drum roll)  84


----------



## ScooterL

85...


----------



## Connears

#86   OKW and HHI


----------



## kcgirl

#87 SSR


----------



## NYMomof4

88-ssr & Hhi


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

*Oops -- make that:*


----------



## allshookup

90!


----------



## KS Jeff

91 Okw & Vb


----------



## Divamomto3

92
SSR


----------



## Monte Cristo

93.....


----------



## RSoxFan

94...


----------



## keys2kingdom

95....


----------



## Mom2Ty&Lins

Number 96


----------



## pmcpmc




----------



## THESCHULTZFIVE

101


----------



## punkin712

#102


----------



## mamatojon

#103


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

So, are 97, 98, and 99 new members purchasing @ Contemporary Resort Villas?


----------



## Anniegirl

#103  
(but what happened to #97, #98 & #99?  )


----------



## Rocket15

#104...


----------



## jakenjess

105


----------



## geffric

# 106  at OKW


----------



## Viki

We are #107


----------



## disneymama73

#108


----------



## OKWMom

#109 - Okw


----------



## BeccaG

With no 97-99 and two 103's, I think I am really #108, but I haven't done math since high school . . .so I'll take 97 until someone smarter corrects me!  So:
#97-SSR


----------



## vonpluto

(but what happened to #97, #98 & #99?  )


#99  Poor overlooked 99, I claim it!   
So, 97 & 98 still available. Anyone like to rent them?


----------



## BeccaG

vonpluto said:
			
		

> (but what happened to #97, #98 & #99?  )
> 
> 
> #99  Poor overlooked 99, I claim it!
> So, 97 & 98 still available. Anyone like to rent them?



I took 97 (after initially trying to get the count back on, I thought that would be easier so I editied my post!!)  So 98 is still up for grabs!


----------



## vascubaguy

Okay, I'll take 

01000110

or... *#98 *  for the binary challenged...  

Okay, so that means the next person to post should be *#110*... correct?


----------



## tjhsr

Ok #110 it is SSR


----------



## vanstoj

#111 beach club and hilton head owner


----------



## Tine731

I will be #112


----------



## Disneyrsh

oops


----------



## wdw4life

#113 here.


----------



## DukeStreetKing

114


----------



## pumpkinboy

#115 
checking in w/BWV & SSR


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Per MS...Habitual "numberees" will be deleted (so don't try to steal all the good numbers and rent them later!) and you can only transfer your designated number for someone else's designated number once during the remainder of the thread.  The only exception to this rule would be for members that may, on occasion, drink too much Irish Whiskey and lose track of what number they are...and I'm not naming in names!!!


----------



## LVSWL

115
Bcv & Vwl!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Sorry...115, is already taken.  You'll have to waitlist for it.


----------



## DVC-Don

*116* Hi


----------



## vascubaguy

DVC-Don said:
			
		

> *116* Hi



Hrmm... 117 actually... so the next person take 118!!!!

Who started this overly complicated process?


----------



## vonpluto

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Hrmm... 117 actually... so the next person take 118!!!!
> 
> Who started this overly complicated process?




  Member Services ?


----------



## Tinky

I think we're 118.....................maybe?


----------



## pmcpmc

BeccaG said:
			
		

> With no 97-99 and two 103's, I think I am really #108, but I haven't done math since high school . . .so I'll take 97 until someone smarter corrects me!  So:
> #97-SSR


and hoped to rent out to rinkwide


----------



## poohbear7

119 I think


----------



## spereira

120 !!!


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

121 and I am not renting it out to ANYONE!!!


----------



## Gizmo1951

122

Next Trip October 2006 and it can't get here soon enough!


----------



## castleri

123
OKW, BCV, & SSR


----------



## tinkfan

*124*  
BWV, OKW, HH


----------



## simzac

125
Okw


----------



## larry_poppins

126
Okw


----------



## tomandrobin

#127


----------



## doubletrouble_vb

150 points at VWL


----------



## MLK-RI

#128  VWL is home


----------



## KarenB

one hundred twenty nine!!


----------



## Honeymooner04

130

Ssr


----------



## lsutigger2

131, that's us!


----------



## TNCarole

132

Vwl & Bwv


----------



## cslittle999

#133 ish (since there are two posts with the same number on the first page and one without a number on this page). BWV


----------



## corinnak

#134    Ssr


----------



## TammyAlphabet

135 Bwv


----------



## goofy4dvc

#136  (VB, VWL, BCV)  From Kansas (the Land of Oz)


----------



## Kerlynne

137   
Bwv


----------



## Lexxiefern

# 138


----------



## goofyforwdw

we would be#139


----------



## disneymom8589

#140 - Proud new owners of SSR!


----------



## vwl_ryan

#141 - VWL / BWV


----------



## Ksp

#142-- BCV and SSR


----------



## goofydad99

#143


----------



## christianweecare

#144. SSR owner


----------



## brianm27

# 145


----------



## SLM

#146. BCV owners since 2003.


----------



## FOTM_Ring_Bearer

# 147  - Bwv


----------



## gjw007

#148


----------



## ilovepooh

#149


----------



## mcreste

#150  -- Bcv


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

#151


----------



## Patricia721

#152!!


----------



## SaratogaShan

# 152    SSR!


----------



## momtosydneyntodd

#153  SSR Baby!


----------



## disneydiz

#153 - Bw


----------



## mnasf

disneydiz said:
			
		

> #153 - Bw




We're #154 and just had first stay at SSR!


----------



## BWVNUT

I believe I should be

#157

as there are 2 - 152s and 2 - 153s


----------



## jonestavern

Then that would make us #158  

Chris, Jean and Patrick


----------



## donald'sdarling

So that makes us 159! Nice to meet you all!


----------



## mikayla73

and I'll be #160!!


----------



## bzzelady

#161 here...fewer days than that until my next trip home!!!


----------



## fasttrakphil

# 162 hello


----------



## hoopsrob

# 163   

HHI!


----------



## mackeyapp

#164-That's us!  Wishing the months away to our first trip home to SSR


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

165!    BWV, BCV, OKW


----------



## Kathy C

166    BWV & OKW


----------



## bjakmom

167 BWV    (and hoping for VAKL!  )


----------



## loveswdw

*168!!!*


----------



## MinnieGi

169 - BWV!!


----------



## kgkmom

170-SSR owner, and just back from our first trip home, although we went home to BWV this time. SSR in Feb. '07!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

*171 SSR!!! Won't be going home till Summer of 2007*


----------



## allie&mattsmom

*172!*


----------



## JaneGapud

173


----------



## deerh

number 175!!!

DeerH


----------



## deerh

WHOOPS, Number 174!!
Ok, I can't count!!

Deerh


----------



## Dis13

*175 - OKW *


----------



## mrsR123

176

Lovin' OKW


----------



## tmt martins

*177*

 I think MrsR123 is 176


----------



## CherCrazy

178   my new lucky number!


----------



## minster22

179


----------



## ricksje

*180*


----------



## nursetink

181  Whoo hoo!


----------



## FinallyBoughtDVC

182


----------



## Inkmahm

183
BWV and VWL


----------



## Disneylovers

184


----------



## OnMedic

185


----------



## marathonmommy

186 and loving it!


----------



## purpliequeen

187


----------



## Allan

188


----------



## SFLTIGGER

189   New members SSR June '06


----------



## THE WIGGLES

190 and keeping informed.


----------



## joshua121301

191


----------



## bavaria

191.5

I spend most of my time on the Transportation Board....


----------



## Ms.Mouse

bavaria said:
			
		

> 191.5
> 
> I spend most of my time on the Transportation Board....


Ok, 191 1/2... I'm going to count you as 192...

Sooooo....

I'm  #193


----------



## KatiebugsMom

I"m #194!!!!


----------



## Noelle

195 - We love our DVC!


----------



## I Love DVC

#196    

Proud to be DVC!


----------



## AInWonderland

197


----------



## Scraper

198  New owner Aug 2005


----------



## pjpoohbear

199

Pj @ SSR


----------



## Laurabearz

200 Woot! OKW,BCV,BWV


----------



## Pootle

*201*


----------



## bearpele

202  

Aloha and awaiting to add more points at either OKW or AKL.


----------



## mom2rb

203


----------



## jpolak

204


----------



## tlotgg

OK, I'm 205


----------



## TomD

206


----------



## jimmytammy

#207


----------



## catrinuk

###208


----------



## jbwolffiv

209!!!


----------



## PADisneyNut

210!!


----------



## DisneyNutMary

*211*


----------



## cavecricket

#212

Less then a week to go until I am home!!!!


----------



## drommer0

#213

from Minnesota


----------



## Joni

#214
The Burda's From Leland


----------



## KarenP99

#215

From NH - BCV & VWL


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

#216 @ Ssr


----------



## dvcssr1

#217 SSR


----------



## LenaN4fun

#218 SSR and WLV


----------



## Desnik

#219 Ssr


----------



## Corinne

#220--vwl


----------



## cgbsilver@hotmail.co

221--SSR


----------



## Timon@BWV

222-bwv


----------



## barryb

223 - Ssr


----------



## marathonmommy

And about how many DVC owners are there (DISers or not)?


----------



## silverbillmickey

224


----------



## LoveMickey

Guess I am 225


----------



## poohbear158

226 here


----------



## Kinley'sMom

227    VWL


----------



## DanenRox

228


----------



## mbw12

229!!!!!!


----------



## CapeCodFam

230


----------



## donmil723

231 Bcv


----------



## GrimGhost

232 Bwv-bcv-ssr


----------



## bigsmooth

233  Ssr


----------



## burnsoc

234


----------



## Donald's#1Fan

235


----------



## Fantasmic303

236 - BWV​


----------



## DVC Jen

237 - VWL


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I must say, the Saturday DIS'ers can count much better than the Friday DIS'ers (must have something to do with not being distracted while trying to DIS on the sly at work!).


----------



## loucrew

#238----SSR


----------



## corpcomp

239 -  Bcv


----------



## kathleena

240 - bwv bcv and soon vakl


----------



## mickeywho?

241 - SSR and soon-to-be VAKL!


----------



## DisneyTarheel

#242


----------



## cncDisney4

#243


----------



## ReneeQ

# 244


----------



## Mars PA

#245


----------



## JessetheCowgirl

#246 SSR and soon to be VC


----------



## Ellester

#247


----------



## Tootsietoo

248


----------



## Mary Anne

# 248  BWV  and SS


----------



## lizanne

#249


----------



## Love Tigger

250!


----------



## boscoj

251!!


----------



## marlouwrig

252 BCV


----------



## BeckyV

253 -owners at BWV and VWL


----------



## kitty44

# 254


----------



## LauraLea

#255 owner of VWL and BWV DVC.


----------



## Grand DVCian

New owners at SSR.
#256


----------



## Tabetha

# 257


----------



## ACDSNY

#258


----------



## kcdisneymom

#259 from KS


----------



## Gail & Joe

#260 - Vwl & Ssr


----------



## off to neverland

#261

Ssr


----------



## BEACHCLUBVILLAS

#262 - Bcv And Ssr


----------



## goofy370

263 and proud of it!!


----------



## 4mcbjCtr

#264 - Ssr


----------



## Mickey Fliers

#265 - Yeah!!!


----------



## PocahontasLookALike

#266


----------



## Rozzie

267


----------



## eliza61

OK, I guess I'm 267.  Beach club villas owners.

Oops sorry Rozzie, 
#268


----------



## magicmama

#269

Bcv & Ssr


----------



## garydeb

#270
Okw & Ssr


----------



## denecarter

# 271


----------



## jade1

#272

VWL and BCV


----------



## byoung

273 Bwv


----------



## TEK224

#274   SSR


----------



## chatchdvc

#275 SSR
(and hopefully CRV soon)


----------



## DisneyFreaks

# 276  Ssr


----------



## jwfrost

I'm #277 BCV and will definitely be adding another contract for CRV


----------



## slmjam

#278 - VWL and SSR


----------



## shellynn24

#279- Ssr


----------



## uncw89

280, Ssr


----------



## almousefan

#281 Ssr


----------



## shrpgrl

#281 BWV and SSR


----------



## Louise-Montreal

#282  BWV


----------



## nicky mouse

283 and counting


----------



## MNGo4Fan

#284 

SSR


----------



## VMS

#285 and we will be there in less than two weeks!


----------



## welove Mickey/Minney

286 SSR and OKW owners.


----------



## flowrida

# 287 (wish i was a resident though!)


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

#288


----------



## Dizholic

#289


----------



## fireside1868

#290


----------



## sean-1966

I guess I'm 291


----------



## chiclet

292


----------



## Gary222

293 !


----------



## smjj

#294...smjj


----------



## nisiemouse

#295


----------



## jisom12

296... and counting


----------



## mmmcq

297 for me


----------



## loribell

I'm 298!


----------



## tggrbuny

299


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

#300


----------



## LIFERBABE

301


----------



## antree

302


----------



## tax58

# 303


----------



## PatsMom

# 304


----------



## DISNEYWORLDBORN2SHOP

305


----------



## kellyf2626

306


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I am 307


----------



## utahkennedys

I am *308*


----------



## Lenc324

309


----------



## ryley26

#310


----------



## loriandave

Ill be #311


----------



## NMW

#312


----------



## canda

313


----------



## ceejay13

314


----------



## Mr. Disney 652

315


----------



## Coach Rick

316


----------



## twotoohappy

317!


----------



## llp479

318!!!


----------



## gracelrm

I'm 319


----------



## amandaC

320!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

#321-okw & Bcv


----------



## Jerseygirl63

#322 wilderness lodge and hilton head


----------



## kddlm

#323 Ssr


----------



## rascalmom

#324 SSR


----------



## DisneyDadof2

#325 - SSR


----------



## isyt

I guess I am 326

BW, WL, BC, VB, SS


----------



## CA Disney Fans

327


----------



## Longhairbear

328 Vwl


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

329 !


----------



## JimC

*330*


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

#331....I assume!  It was running perfectly with the post number, but now it is off.  Didn't read the whole thread though.


----------



## zalansky

*332*


----------



## Pluto 2

333  dvc


----------



## kato0627

334


----------



## ro80

335


----------



## MINNIEBOWSER

336


----------



## princess mom

337


----------



## Joan S.

338 Okw,bcv,ssr


----------



## princesspat209

16    joined dvc last sept. really enjoy this site.


----------



## Lesli54

340


----------



## ChickieToo

341 here.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

342...


----------



## kangaroodle

343!!!


----------



## JMC

344...


----------



## triple7

345..


----------



## chip1

346


----------



## sue

347


----------



## bradisgoofy

348


----------



## DaveH

349


----------



## cinderella97

I'm 350!!


----------



## wiltonken

I'm #351


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Number 352 reporting!


----------



## mlobbia

#353!


----------



## Barnum01

#354


----------



## Pinmaniac

#355 here.


----------



## tink1969

#356 and proud of it!


----------



## ryanally

#357


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFan

I'm #357!


----------



## satman1962

#358!!!


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFan

Ok satman1962, I guess I'm #358 and you are #359...someone beat me to #357!


----------



## goofeydec

i am # 360


----------



## ryanmilla

I guess I'm #361


----------



## miwdwfan

that leaves 362 for me then.


----------



## mel&me

# 363 
at SSR


----------



## jendon1997

#364 at OKW!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## lillasmom

365 here!


----------



## disney junky

366  Bwv


----------



## wintergreen

367  vwl


----------



## Princess Tink

#368 Bcv


----------



## JVSJr

#369
Okw / Bwv / Ssr


----------



## ClarabelleCow

#370 Vwl


----------



## jodifla

371

OKW and BCV


----------



## HUFF590

372 SSR


----------



## KristiKelly

#373


----------



## PixiePop

#374


----------



## marymrg

#375


----------



## brasey

#376


----------



## shellbelle1971

377 and completely addicted!


----------



## ParrotBill

#378

220 pts BWV
80 pts OKW
future - will buy Contemporary if it happens


----------



## AlaskaMOM

*#379!*


----------



## diskat

#380


----------



## CTtwins

#381...


----------



## mickeys papi

382


----------



## CinderellaPug

#383...just found out today we're official!


----------



## drakethib

#384 Okw


----------



## DBBN

# 385


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

#386...bwv


----------



## AllyBri

387 - Okw


----------



## aero99

#388


----------



## mtammons

we are number 389


----------



## goofy4tink

390!!


----------



## larfamily

391....


----------



## Dennyha

Member 392


----------



## murcor

member #393


----------



## Copper3

Member# 394


----------



## phorsenuf

395


----------



## lovinthemouse

396


----------



## zackspal

we are 397


----------



## MermaidJan

398​


----------



## dgaston

399


----------



## mrs.explorer1977

400!


----------



## Buckalew11

*401*


----------



## SleepyatDVC

402


----------



## DisneyDad

!! 403 !!


----------



## Pinnie

#404

pinnie


----------



## DisneyBill

Number 405


----------



## ForTheLoveofDisney

Number 406


----------



## Parker1028

#407.


----------



## Credit Man

Number 408.  Here!


----------



## Scotch

*#409 here.*

Edited to ask:  I just noticed that my number count (following others above me) does not match up with the post count on the upper right corner of my post.  I have not read through the entire thread -- I assume someone posted to ask a question and it is not a counting error.


----------



## LisaAP

We're number 410


----------



## mrmom456

#411 here

Leaving for VWL on 8/21


----------



## btrim

*#412*

Will be there January, 2007 for seven day cruise and four days at the parks!  Can't wait!


----------



## Jamian

I guess that makes me #413


----------



## Kris517

# 414  !!!    


Krista 
member since 03'


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I'm #415  

On the Guides Thread there have been 770 DISers respond to it already!


----------



## MrsToad

Count me in, at # 416!


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

417 Here!


----------



## Pa@okw95

418 here!


----------



## Beachclubmama

419 Here!


----------



## Nedlo2

420 here


----------



## robmags

421 Here


----------



## Barreras Family

We're 422


----------



## 3 Hobbits 2 Disney

423


----------



## ATCMickey

up to 424


----------



## Mark099

425 now


----------



## CPTJAK

we are 426


----------



## sgtpet

we are 427


----------



## Lisa1976

428

Have owned since November 2005


----------



## Jenny0725

429


----------



## JimFitz

430


----------



## Fonzy13

Oh my favorite number!

431!


----------



## wilbur

432


----------



## Mickey Fan in PA

433..........


----------



## 3DisneyKids

434


----------



## DVCPAT

#435 here


----------



## Tiggerific711

436


----------



## explorer1977

437


----------



## MOQu

438


----------



## DISNEYFOS

# 439


----------



## aDVCguy

# 440


----------



## Val

# 441


----------



## ChefBilly

Here we are, at #442


----------



## M & M

443


----------



## lisaviolet

444


----------



## DVC Daisy

445


----------



## sanddune

446


----------



## minnieandmickey

447


----------



## disneydenisel

448   !

Love this sight and all things Disney. The disboards have been a great resource and addiction   !


----------



## monami7

449


----------



## maciec

450! I feel special


----------



## cheyita

451


----------



## AnnaS

452


----------



## sarhenty

#453


----------



## kristytru

#454


----------



## DVCLiz

#455!


----------



## Momof2

#456!


----------



## pbharris4

#457 here


----------



## KandiB47

* 458*


----------



## dvcnewgirl

459


----------



## ktbugsmom

#460


----------



## bags6490

461


----------



## cdpa4d

#*462*


----------



## lovespugs

I guess that makes me #463


----------



## mouseclick1

number 464


----------



## pollymn

465


----------



## Tumblwd501

#466


----------



## champagne27

#467


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm #468....just getting to this thread.  Been in WDW for the last 12 days !


----------



## Dis-obrn

# 469 here.


----------



## Snow Shoe

470 right here!!!!


----------



## yogitxtx

471!  Okw


----------



## OurDogCisco

*472  Own at BCV*


----------



## JackDiznee

# 473 DVC/OKW


----------



## Lisa0503

*#474*


----------



## K&KsMom

#475 SSR Home


----------



## happyrebster

Good morning!  #476 here!


----------



## DVCME

#477

Home OKW with Add ons at BCV and VWL


----------



## rlt431

No. 478.

SSR Owner


----------



## BostonDisneyKid

#479 ... OKW


----------



## abk96

#480  

Ssr


----------



## Poohgirl

#481
Ssr


----------



## kmermaid

482
BCV


----------



## Madi100

483.  Saratoga Springs


----------



## Kelly&John

#484 Boardwalk Villas


----------



## tigger2on

485
Ssr


----------



## Cinderelli

486
Okw


----------



## TOMAR@SSR

# 487
Saratoga Springs


----------



## apurplebrat

#488
BCV & SSR


----------



## MeandMyBoys

489 - Ssr


----------



## WDWDave

#490

Bcv & Vwl


----------



## maugwamp

#491 Vwl & Ssr


----------



## Christine42566

#492 - Ssr


----------



## Holly

493 Ssr


----------



## Stitch 03

494 - Okw


----------



## brandip22

495- Ssr


----------



## tomchris

496 Tom& chris


----------



## BeautyNBeast

#497-SSR


----------



## paults

total so far  497 keep it going


----------



## dvc_john

# 498


----------



## buckylarue

# 499 here.


----------



## MagikMom

#500
HH & SSR owner


----------



## shellybaxter

*501 - Ssr*


----------



## disney4me4ever

#502 - BCV


----------



## cmariew

503-ssr


----------



## Machta

504, Ssr!


----------



## LBurg93

505 SSR


----------



## wdw4us2

506 - Okw


----------



## roelongo

507  507


----------



## Disney_Mama

508


----------



## all4fun

*509*


----------



## Figment56

510

SSR owners


----------



## GoofysGr8

#511
Okw '92


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

512 - SSR owners from London, UK


----------



## DVC Grandpa

*513*


----------



## slimplaw

514 Vwl


----------



## DIGGER68

515


----------



## stenogoddess

516


----------



## ralph Nelson

ssr  proud owner


----------



## jmurphy625

518!  VWL


----------



## mstec

#519  and our home resort is SSR!


----------



## BobNed

*520*


----------



## momoflizandains

521


----------



## goofyforlife

522


----------



## perdidobay

523


----------



## justloveit

524


----------



## LoveToDisney

525


----------



## Bcat

526


----------



## debloco

527


----------



## M&C

528


----------



## boettj

Jason


----------



## MinnieFan

*530*


----------



## OneMoreTry

531


----------



## ksoehrlein

I would be #532


----------



## missymagic

533 here


----------



## sistertrip

#534.


----------



## Y-ASK

#535 -


----------



## roadtripper

#536


----------



## Scratch42

537

j


----------



## travelbug

#538


----------



## Disneyhappy

#539 .....


----------



## MinMouse

#540 and loving my DVC~


----------



## Aneille

541


----------



## intek

542

alberto


----------



## kkmauch

543
kassie


----------



## carriep1657

544

Carrie


----------



## mrsjar

545


----------



## packetminnie

546


----------



## BillPA

547


----------



## SNOWHITE7

548 -


----------



## Glorydaz

549 .....


----------



## patsal

I guess that makes me #550!


----------



## EpiscoDisFan

i'm 551


----------



## PrincessMeganKatie

552...


----------



## lilkitty819

553 Bcv


----------



## G8RFAN

554 Ssr


----------



## tinklovesme

555


----------



## DVCconvert

556

Bwi


----------



## sjdisneywedding

557 checking in


----------



## mom2alix

558 here


----------



## KimOhio

559 Here


----------



## ses1230

560

(passed rofr today!)


----------



## lulu71

#561 saying hello!


----------



## Mischa

[FONT=Comic Sans MS[B]]#562[/B][/FONT] 
Proud new members at SSR.  (And planning our first trip to SSR for Dec.'06 and our second trip to SSR for May '07).


----------



## Minniespal

#563

Proud new member ~ Planning first trip for March 2007 at BCV


----------



## Deesknee

#564


SSR owner since 2004


----------



## VrBchJ

#565

Bwi


----------



## Shawn

#566

-Shawn


----------



## cpbjgc

#567!


----------



## LoveMyDisneyCats

Yeah- 568!


----------



## julia & nicks mom

#569


----------



## Anewman

#570


Why am I number 570 when this is post 590?


----------



## luvthedis

#571


----------



## MinnieInMI

#572!!!


----------



## Lady Di

#573!!! Wlv


----------



## ncseric

#574 - Okw


----------



## DDS

#575   Okw


----------



## The Disney Bunch

#576 OKW since 1995 / HH since 1996


----------



## KristinU

#577 - Bwv


----------



## WDWLVR

578 - BWV & VB


----------



## momofprincess

#579  Ssr


----------



## photobob

#588 Ssr


----------



## Harley-Mouse

589 Bcv


----------



## GADisneyDVC

590- Ssr


----------



## londonderrydisneyfan

591 - Ssr


----------



## jdvm

592 Old Key West


----------



## niffer

593 - Bcv


----------



## La2kw

594
Okw & Ssr


----------



## KathyR

#595

BWV and VWL


----------



## SamR

596

BCV and SSR


----------



## Lori-n-NY

597

Ssr


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

598 

Ssr


----------



## smacky1

599 Bwv


----------



## tvwalsh

600 Okw


----------



## jmcdonnell04

#601  Okw & Ssr


----------



## Lora

602
BWV


----------



## RHall

603

Vero Beach and Hilton Head

Rob


----------



## jjbescher

604

BCV & SSR

jon


----------



## Steamboat Bill

605

Vwl & Ssr


----------



## minniecarousel

#606

long-time DISer

SSR


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I don't know why, but I keep seeing this thread heading as "Running OUT of dvc owners"...?  just a twist of mind I guess.


----------



## I Dream of Disney

# 607
   Bcv


----------



## jacksmom

608

                 BCV


----------



## rparmfamily

*#609* at SSR


----------



## nutz2notz

#610 at SSR


----------



## Kruuzin

611

Okw & Bcv


----------



## Sherri

#612

Ssr


----------



## toesmom

#613  Ssr/bwv


----------



## Maria395712

# 614
BWV HH SSR and VB


----------



## Kendallkat2

#615 

Old Key West & Vero Beach


----------



## WEDway2002

*#616* 

Ahhhhh ... strength in numbers!   


Dave


----------



## 4greatboys

617  Okw


----------



## paulasillars

#617 Ssr


----------



## cruiseletters

618---SSR,  OKW


----------



## pixiechick

#619 
Bcv


----------



## SimbaCub

#620
VWL and OKW


----------



## beagle744

#621    Vwl


----------



## eporter66

622 - Ssr


----------



## dvc_bwv

#623 BWV and VWL


----------



## goofyguy1958

Number 624 SSR


----------



## barrie

#625 here!


----------



## Patty3

#626, BCV and BWV.


----------



## Jenbear

#16 and loving it since '05'!


----------



## Jenbear

#627!!  (i can't type today on the previous message)


----------



## SmileMom

#628  BWV


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Finally.  I've been waiting for my lucky number.  #629 BCV & BWV

HBC


----------



## Purrrrfecta

#630 SSR and HH coming up!


----------



## pluto109

631 500 pts bwv


----------



## Megangel31

#632> 454 Points at BCV, BWV, SSR, VWL


----------



## canwegosoon

#633


----------



## Lindamary123

#634


----------



## wdwaholic

#635    
Trish


----------



## jenny2

#636


----------



## Tamar

637   
Tamar


----------



## Gabe

*638*


----------



## Judy WI

639


----------



## greenban

*640*

-Tony

I know many are disappointed that I'm not # 666, sorry!


----------



## nucpharm29

*641*


----------



## TepFam

..642


----------



## gcbsdad

643 - 210 points at SSR.


----------



## abner1776

644 - Wvl


----------



## Kitten

#645

320 points at OKW

Next trip home October 5-8


----------



## WDWorld2003

#646


----------



## Laura24

#647


----------



## Gavin&Evan

#648..................


----------



## paults

ok up to 648  can we get to 1000  

without someone signing in twice


----------



## ILuvDVC

I guess I'm 649.....


----------



## Maistre Gracey

* 650   *

MG


----------



## skondo10

#651
Ssr


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

_652_


Why not join the crowd.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

653....


----------



## Shelby5514

# 654


----------



## Tarheel Tink

#655


----------



## disneygrandma

#656  ...........  Ssr & Bcv


----------



## Emily921

#657 - BWV, OKW and VB


----------



## Frankiesmom

#658-ssr


----------



## diznyfanatic

#659 - Bwv & Vwl


----------



## Windjammer

660- VWl


----------



## DisneyKidds

661


----------



## mikesmom

# 662.


----------



## KM2004

# 663


----------



## kpk89

# 664  .


----------



## lisareniff

#665


----------



## tomerin

#666--SSR

funny number i have because i am fighting like the devil to avoid the add-onitis


----------



## Disney-Kim

#667 
BCV and SSR


----------



## treehugger

#668 BWV & SSR


----------



## sm4987

#669 Ssr


----------



## psu4glory

#670   Bwv


----------



## lakadaisy

#671 - Bwv


----------



## LucyLou&BobWho

672 - SSR and VWL


----------



## tgan

#673 Ssr


----------



## DIZZNY

#674 SSR and VWL


----------



## bunnymkc

675 OKW BWV


----------



## Kath816

676 Bw


----------



## ont/ohana

677 ssr


----------



## IWantMickey

678 - Vwl


----------



## princessesrule4

679!  Just sold BCV and bought VB!


----------



## Slakk

680

Ssr
Bcv
Vwl


----------



## LUVMICKEY

681


----------



## BeckyH

682  Vwl


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

683 villas at okw


----------



## o2bDVC

684 BWV!!


----------



## Hixski

685 - BCV and SSR


----------



## Tiggery

686


----------



## ffindis

687- HH


----------



## MaryJ

688--VWL


----------



## Boas

689 -- bcv


----------



## jiggerj

690- BWV and VWL


----------



## Pluto4Pres

691 - Okw


----------



## suepmcc

692 (or 708?)  BCV


----------



## KayleeUK

693 - Bwv


----------



## My5Mouseketeers

694 Ssr


----------



## MDonley

695 okw/vb


----------



## FRANKTSJR

#17-  Is that all!! I thought there were at least hundreds if not thousands


----------



## FRANKTSJR

I guess I'm 696 instead of 17. That makes more sense.


----------



## buzz2

698- Bcv


----------



## TinkTatoo

*699* - Okw


----------



## Uncleromulus

700!! OKW (since 1992)


----------



## KimOhio

is the count 1 off now?


----------



## beezerdave

Well I'm either the missing 671 or 701!     OKW


----------



## jennybobenny

#702 BWV  (although I think we're missing a #697)


----------



## Yardbird

703


----------



## wdwsue

704 Okw


----------



## MikMin6554

705 Ssr


----------



## wdwgirl03

706 SSR


----------



## Disney Pappy

#707 SSR


----------



## vikingfans

#708 VWL


----------



## grimgrinnin

#697 is indeed missing.

I'll take it.

#697 BCV        



Edited because I'm dyslexic.


----------



## officer tigger

#709 Vwl


----------



## disneygrandma

#697 was the missing number I believe...........#679 was listed already.  Just thought I should mention it.


----------



## Maribel

#710 Ssr & Bwv


----------



## emerson7

How appropriate  - 711 - my birthday!


----------



## OKW Lover

712  Okw & Hh


----------



## rbuzzotta

713...okw


----------



## disneygal55

714
_____________

Chris


----------



## kt-scarlett

715 - BWV and VWL


----------



## Paul in CT

#716  OKW and BWV


----------



## udflyer00

#717 -- Been reading since before we purchased our contract at OKW in 2004!!  I love this board!


----------



## magsmom

#718 - Ssr


----------



## YoMickey

#719
BCV-200pts Dec UY


----------



## YoMickey

#719
BCV-200pts Dec UY


----------



## Inga

#720 - 60 wee points at OKW 

Inga


----------



## bridgemanva

#721  Okw/vb/bcv/ssr


----------



## Duchie

#722!


----------



## MyLove4Disney

#723 - SSR

Hello all


----------



## Patsy1969

Checking in,  Patsy


----------



## MonkeyPants

725  Ssr


----------



## DVC Mary

726 BWV--where we've only stayed once.


----------



## bsusanmb

#727 SSR and VWL


----------



## DebbieDVC

#728  OKW


----------



## jarestel

Count me in at 729. ( even though this is post # 749???)


----------



## WithFaith50

#729 BWV/SSR (Have not been to SSR yet!)


----------



## kaelarad

#730 BWV since 1997


----------



## Barb

#731 VWL & BCV, since 2001


----------



## Resqlt

#732 SSR July 2006


----------



## Stimpy

#733 BCV Sept '03 (?)


----------



## TOTALLYGOOFY

#734 Bcv (11/05)


----------



## shari2shop

I have 125 points at OKW, March UY. 

I started with 75 points in 2004 and have added on two 25 point contracts.


----------



## Kitterleen

Ssr 4/05


----------



## lizanne

I think I'm *#737*  OKW since 1992.

I did this before but it doesn't show that I'm subscribed to this thread and I actually went through all the pages but I can't find me.  Hope this doesn't mess up the count


----------



## Disney Doc

#738 - Bcv


----------



## Glorydaz

739 ( I think)....


----------



## mattsdragon

740

SSR

June 2005, on our honeymoon.


----------



## melanie18

# 741


230 pts @ VWL - bought in Sept 2001


----------



## ccw

#742...80 points at OKW


----------



## Mr Poohbrain

#743   BCV since 2002


----------



## disneymagic316

#744
  BWV VB SSR


----------



## Anjelica

#755  VWL Owners


----------



## get_us_to_WDW

#756

BCV since 9/2005


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*# 757 Villas @ Wilderness Lodge/BoardWalk Villas*


----------



## fantasia2400

#758 Owners at SSR and Boardwalk!


----------



## Hollymom1229

#759 Owners at SSR and hope to be owners at VAKL someday.


----------



## robinb

#760 Owner at OKW and BWV .


----------



## Dina

*761*
Saratoga Springs is my home!!!


----------



## KirstenB

761   We are OKW'rs from 1993!!  Love DVC!!


----------



## O'BWV

#763

BWV owners since 12/99!


----------



## cman

#764  Bwv


----------



## Tink03477

#765!!


----------



## oybolshoi

#766 - owners at BCV since 2002 and SSR since 2003.


----------



## HookdonWDW

*#767* Owners at VWL and BCV!


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

*#768  SSR owners!*


----------



## jenelope

#769 Saratoga Springs since February, 2006


----------



## JonJ

#770

BWV and VWL


----------



## MickeyBabe

#7*71*  We became members of OKW in January 2005


I am dreaming   of buying a BWV contract also.



Look Granny... the Magic number!!!


----------



## EricaLovesMickey

#772 We Love DVc and cant wait until our Dec. vacation to Wilderness lodge!


----------



## conciergekelly

773 SSR 2003.  No trips planned for the first time since we joined. Whaaaa!


----------



## pollymn

Has anyone else noticed we went from 744 btm pg 51 to 755 top pg 52?


----------



## mackeyapp

774 here-First trip coming up in December.


----------



## mello

#775


----------



## nuts

776 here


----------



## StormTigger

pollymn said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed we went from 744 btm pg 51 to 755 top pg 52?



Well I'm either 777 or 767 ... either way.. I'm here!


----------



## Entropy

778!
We just bought into Saratoga Springs two weeks ago for 150 Points.


----------



## westjones

779 here


----------



## dwelty

779 SSR here


----------



## GOVAC24

#781 if I can read this right or maybe I'm 771.    But either way I'm here & we own at Boardwalk.


----------



## DVC2000V

ok I'm 782   then


----------



## nicolem

Count me in as 783!


----------



## chiefDVC

Count me in as 784


----------



## DMKEDM

785!!


----------



## Jacky

I guess I am 786

Jacky


----------



## javaj

New owner here - 787!


----------



## BELLECVJT

FONT=VerdanaJxx[/FONT]xxx
[COL*xxx* OR=Lime]xxx[/COLOR]

 I'M #788  OWN SARATOGA SPRINGS


----------



## deedeetoo

Now that we've closed you can add me as #789


----------



## PantherFanStan

#790, SSR 200


----------



## macphrsn

Ok, count us in at #791. We own at Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Kimmumum

#792  We own Wilderness Lodge Villas


----------



## skunk

#793 - Boardwalk Villas


----------



## paults

Any More , Trying For 1000


----------



## diswish

794 - Okw


----------



## Nennie

795 -- SSR!!


----------



## pamjb

#796 Saratoga Springs


----------



## DVCDAVE

797 --  Vwl & Bwv !!!


----------



## tazleiten12

*#798, Saratoga Springs!*


----------



## maxsdaddy

#799 Wilderness Lodge, Saratoga Springs, and Vero Beach


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

800   OKW, BWV, VWL


----------



## disneycrazycatlady

801

Okw


----------



## CRSNDSNY

802
Ssr


----------



## debaudrn

803!

Old Key West and Boadrdwalk.

Debbie


----------



## PSC

804 (passed ROFR, sent check - waiting to close)


----------



## Sully

#805

OKW
Vero
HHI
SSR


----------



## flexsmom

#806

Bcv


----------



## Austintravis

807   The Lovell's   SARATOGA


----------



## Mich Mouse

808

BOARDWALK VILLAS​​


----------



## Hibernians

# 809.


----------



## goldilocks_63

810 - Goldi


----------



## madduck

811 and trying to add on.


----------



## cookies

812  and just booked our first trip home!


----------



## paulh

813 signed up in 1999 and year we found these boards
Paulh


----------



## Destination Disney

*#814 here!*


----------



## PKS44

815


----------



## elijahpep

#816


----------



## Melrosgirl

817 here


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

#818 at bcv,ssr


----------



## cathydisneynut

819!

And a most helpful site too!


----------



## booger73

*#820!!!*


----------



## rentingspace

*#821*


----------



## minniemomof3

#822 New VWL Owner Here!


----------



## DisneyOrBust2006

#823 (vwl)


----------



## Mahusky

#824 Here


----------



## micki1

825 Okw


----------



## TazFan

*826 HERE since 2003*


----------



## Nanu57v

827!  Althought I'm a mooch on my parent's plan


----------



## SueM in MN

828
We've been on the DIS Boards since 1999 and DVC owners since 1993.


----------



## TravelingJen24

Hello!


----------



## szymcl

830, I think!


----------



## PaulaMurf




----------



## KyleRayner

# 832


----------



## cseca

833


----------



## dvcdenise

834

Hello Everyone


----------



## Epcot Mom

835!!!


----------



## Flitter

836 I think


----------



## waltsgirl

837!!


----------



## NARM Forever

An addicted 838!


----------



## katedrew94

839 

We own at VWL and SSR.


----------



## AngB

840
We are new owners at VB--haven't been there yet, but can't wait!  Heading to Disney in October!  Yea!


----------



## FisherFamily

841

Looked at DVC in 1991 have been using them for 8years love it


----------



## stampinshauna

#842 for me


----------



## Kez250

i'm 843


----------



## SusanWasHere

844 and making my first trip home next week wooo hoooo  i can't take the excitement anymore.  LOL


----------



## DISNEYDUET

845 and headin' home in 4 days!!!


----------



## wingkng

846!  I can't wait until next year when I can use my home again!  My wife and I spent our honeymoon at BWV this past April, and it would be nice to go for our 1 year anniversary there again.


----------



## O2BNWDW

# 847


----------



## cdmickey

848  Member BCV


----------



## NCRedding

849; BCV and HH


----------



## Wigit12

850
OKW and praying for AKL


----------



## RachelTori

851

Joined in May - SSR    

Haven't made our 1st trip "Home" yet - that'll happen in '07!!


Oh!  And, Yeah - COME ON VAKL!!!!


----------



## dsneygirl

852 Joined in summer 2005.  Our home is VWL.  Next week is our 3rd trip as members and our first as parents


----------



## Disney1fan2002

853

OKW/BCV  ?future? Villas at Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## Nicsmom

#854

Just officially notified today!

First trip as part of the "in" group will be late 2007.


----------



## Yzmaa

#855

Joined the DVC family in April 2006, can't wait to get to BCV in 80 days!!


----------



## DiznNut

#856   and loving every minute of ownerhsip!!


----------



## CptnJack

857! Making our first trip tomorrow


----------



## helenabear

#858 OKW and future Contemp owner


----------



## Jynohn

#859 VWL and SSR

Heading home on Saturday!


----------



## aes74

#900...woo hoo!  
SSR owner and looking for more...


----------



## mytwinsluvdw

#901
2001 BWV
2006- 2 wks to BCV, first time as DVC Members


----------



## RachelTori

Looks like we have a mis-count.   860 to 899 seem to be missing!    

I believe the next poster should be #862


----------



## Lauralee131

#862 here!!!


----------



## Davidjill

Just bought into SSR.   Going Jan 20-27th in a 1 bdrm.  Also renting one night at RPR just to use the fotl pass for two days.  We're so excited.


----------



## bpmorley

How did we go from 901 to 862 & 863?


----------



## RachelTori

bpmorley said:
			
		

> How did we go from 901 to 862 & 863?



Please read post #875 - there was a mis-count and #900 should have been 860 and #901 should have been 861.  We're back on track now!


----------



## bpmorley

RachelTori said:
			
		

> Please read post #875 - there was a mis-count and #900 should have been 860 and #901 should have been 861.  We're back on track now!


I saw the post, I was just wonder how it could happen.    Sarcasm must be hard to read online.


----------



## DVCJones

#864 SSR owner!!!!! More points soon!!!!


----------



## paults

RachelTori 
 thanks for catching the mistake. OP Paultswe are at 864


----------



## aussiemickeys

# 865


----------



## AnnaTink

# 866   

Been lurking on here for agessss but thought I'd say hello    

ooh...btw...it's my parents who are the members but me who knows how to use the internet


----------



## lopo

]#867


----------



## larrytau

#868 - SSR


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

869...


----------



## veenstra56

870...bwv


----------



## Carole

871 - SSR


----------



## missymouse

We just got word that our resale closed yesterday so now all I have to do is wait 7-10 days to be in the system and I will be 

*#872-HHI*


----------



## ascardino

873 - Ssr


----------



## sorcerermick

874- Okw,bcv,ssr


----------



## osprey84

875 - BCV


----------



## bom_noite

876 - Bcv


----------



## 4evryoung

877 -- ssr


----------



## MIDisFan

878 --- SSR


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

879 - Ssr!!!!


----------



## miamimama

#880 Bwv


----------



## clutter

881 - BCV


----------



## Parkhopper13

882 - Ssr


----------



## msfredna

883  SSR


----------



## Pooh's Pixie

#884 Ssr


----------



## jrbarnes

#885 SSR


----------



## Luvdisney

#886  VWL, HH and SSR


----------



## KelNottAt

#887 BWV


----------



## JIMLEM

Also a new member. Bought 150 points at SSR and waited all of 10 days to buy another 130 add on. Found out about a great deal on the DisBoards if purchased by 09/30/06 and couldn't pass it up


----------



## JenninVT

#889 Vwl


----------



## skmcdonald

#890
Okw '93


----------



## Beaniebug

891 Ssr


----------



## john6262

892 BCV and OKW


----------



## EpcotMatt

893 Ssr


----------



## Adream

894 - Old Key West
One of the first ones in - purchased in '93 - when they used to offer 5 years worth of free park passes!!  
Aaahhh, those were the days!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

# 895  Vwl '01


----------



## abbysmema

#896 SSR '04


----------



## Roo'sMom

897

BCV  '03
SSR  '04


----------



## awatt

898, Bwv!


----------



## sonogirl

899  VWL


----------



## goofydiz

#900 - SSR


----------



## paults

I WAS HOPING WE COULD GET TO 1000   but I think it's going to be tough


----------



## Roo-Lover

I've been waiting for number 900 so that I could be....

 * 901*

Purchased at SSR in August 2006


----------



## rlt431

902 - Ssr


----------



## ericamanda01

903!


----------



## tarpat1

904 reporting in!


----------



## isyt

I am reporting in for my friends that would now be 905. They are disers but never post. They are committed lurkers, but proud SS owners!!!


----------



## Greysword

We are 906!


----------



## druidia

Proud new member 907 checking in!


----------



## followme2disney

908 - Bcv


----------



## beattyfamily

#909 Bwv


----------



## GeoffM24

#910 Bwv


----------



## lrychlik

#911 Bwv


----------



## edstewbob

911 Ssr


----------



## harra

#912 SSR


----------



## Dizz42

#913 - BWV & SSR


----------



## renda460

#914


----------



## Bmwdsny

#915


----------



## TinkGirl

#916


----------



## georgeat

Counting #917


----------



## disgirl

#918


----------



## Sue's Mum

#919


----------



## bellesister

920!!!!! Going back in June!!!!!!!!! Bellesister


----------



## DeeCee735

#921 Bwv!


----------



## bpmorley

Come on!!! Let's make 1000


----------



## vwlfan

922 it is


----------



## go cowboys

923 and headed there in 46 days!!!


----------



## FreeTime

924!


----------



## mzzbuzzlightyear

946!  At BWV Nov 1 !!!!!    

June


----------



## LUVMICKEY

We may hit 1000 yet.  Lets keep it going.


----------



## jomik1

947 Ssr


----------



## disneyfanatic3166

*948*


----------



## byoung

Let's go we should be a lot higher!


----------



## paults

LETS KEEP IT GOING


----------



## tikifanatic

*#949*

as of today


----------



## allforpooh

950....


----------



## wendydarling826

951  BCV and SSR and if the rumors prove to be true, future AKL!


----------



## Q's My Princess

952


----------



## NYCDVClover2000

We Are # 953


----------



## rie'smom

We are 954!!!


----------



## Snoopygirl

955

As of yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvc-NE

We are 956



SSR & BCV    


Matt, Cathy & Brian


----------



## dfamily

957


----------



## LBurg93

958


----------



## mikayla'sMom




----------



## Lady V

960...who's


----------



## glewis1123

We're #961


----------



## Jodi

962!!


----------



## klcason

963 !!


----------



## whiplash

#964, From The Great State Of Ohio, Home Of The #1 Buckeyes!!!!!


----------



## kab407

#965


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I betcha we make 1000  .


----------



## Lucky82061

I guess that makes me #966!


----------



## karrit2000

Sign me up as #967.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

and family...

#968?


----------



## GoofysGal33850

969!   

Becky in FL


----------



## dpuck1998

970


----------



## Forever a Princess

Hailing in from Omaha, Nebraska at #971.


----------



## mitros

#972.........OKW since 1992


----------



## rwatterson

#973 - Members since 1998 - 5 contracts and counting (800 points and counting)

HHI  OKW VB OKW (again) and last BCV (were finaly staying at BCV Sep 07 upon return with Disney Magic from Spain)

P.S. Were lovin it!!!


----------



## WDWguru

#974... bought in late 2001, own two BWV contracts, one VWL contract and can't wait to add on AKV!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

#975 owned  SSR since 2004


----------



## mom2dzb

#976 owned SSR since yesterday!


----------



## Tinkaroo

#977 - bought SSR Jan. 06.


----------



## mitros

WDWguru said:
			
		

> #974... bought in late 2001, own two BWV contracts, one VWL contract and can't wait to add on AKV!




Just curious, did you buy from Larry Cherveney? We did the tour in November of 1991, and purchased in January of 1992. There couldn't have been that many salespeople back then, I would suspect.


----------



## deba

#978~ since 2005


----------



## cmkallen

979 Bwv


----------



## Denise W

#980, BWV since 1998, 350 points.


Denise


----------



## DisneyPhD

#981  170 pts VWL 2002


----------



## JDavis98

#982 - Since Last Week (SSR)!!


----------



## WDWguru

mitros said:
			
		

> Just curious, did you buy from Larry Cherveney? We did the tour in November of 1991, and purchased in January of 1992. There couldn't have been that many salespeople back then, I would suspect.



Nope - our guide is Kelly Jo Williamson. We purchased VWL from her and a BWV resale from Jaki at atimeshare.com. We later added on a BWV contract from Kelly Jo. (And I think you misread our purchase date - it was 2001 not 1991.)


----------



## zurgswife

#983   3 contracts BWV 411 pts...bought first one in 1998


----------



## mitros

WDWguru said:
			
		

> Nope - our guide is Kelly Jo Williamson. We purchased VWL from her and a BWV resale from Jaki at atimeshare.com. We later added on a BWV contract from Kelly Jo. (And I think you misread our purchase date - it was 2001 not 1991.)[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow, I'm really sorry about that. Don't know where I got 1991 from. I must have been bleary-eyed when I read it orginally!


----------



## ckgplus3

#984 - 150 SSR as of March 2006, closing on 150 BWV this week on resale.


----------



## PinkTink63

#985


----------



## elan

#986


----------



## karebear1

#987- BCV owner and future AKV owner!!!


----------



## Deemarch

#989


----------



## sorcerermick

C'MON 1000!!!!!


----------



## KJSJpipe

990


----------



## nyjets53

*991*
and another 115 points at SSR this week, nice deal WDW


----------



## Duchie

Count me in!  #992.


----------



## Mickeydad

Count me 993

Mickeydad


----------



## TDERadulski

994 and thrilled to be an owner!


----------



## chickie

#995 here!!!


----------



## tguy47

996!!


----------



## MarylandMommy

997!!!!


----------



## JodyTG

998


----------



## TLinden16

999, and dare I say there's always room for one more


----------



## WDWguru

:: drum roll ::


----------



## disneykidatheart

Hey!  Does this mean I am 1000????????????????


----------



## 50 years Too!

Don't think I've posted yet--1001.
New member as of 9/06, add on 10/06!


----------



## Steve's Girl

1002 - do I see another hand?


----------



## nhdisnut

1003!!  Members since 2005 at SSR.  Now seriously considering our first add on at AKV!


----------



## Splash Mountain Fan

*1004*

Happy DVC Vacations to all!


----------



## aclov

1005


----------



## snicker-doodle

1006


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I'm so excited we are over 1000.  Lets keep it going.


----------



## NJOGRE

#1007  SSR


----------



## MrGrumpy222

I am 1008


----------



## ear_poppin

1009 for me - don't post so much now days but look in now and again - and especially more since AKLV announcement


----------



## ArnyVee

1010 right here!


----------



## kathymc

1011
Bcv


----------



## zawisza

1012 Ssr


----------



## JimVL

SSR member since early October '06.   #1013


----------



## Hef4545

Love this site!  Proud owner at SSR.  #1014


----------



## PVA

1015 BWV since 2002.


----------



## tubtruck

August 2006 SSR we joined


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

1016

VWL Oct 2006


----------



## disneyfan2kids

(Raising hand wildly in the air...)  

I joined TODAY!!!!


----------



## Cyndibear

1019

Ssr 11/2005


----------



## las3888

1020!!!

Bwv
Vwl


----------



## queenof4hearts

1021

BCV 350
SSR 150

We love Disney so much we moved here 5 monthes ago!


----------



## tink4ever

*1022* We love the VWL since 2001!


----------



## Erie Islands

1023


----------



## esutton

Own at VWL, SSR, and just bought more at VB.


----------



## beequeen

#1025


----------



## disneylvrnMS

1026 Ssr


----------



## TJJB

1027

Bcv, Vb


----------



## madcoco

*1028*

*VB*


----------



## Dumbo

*1029

Boardwalk Villas since 1999.

Dumbo*

( Hi Mike !! )


----------



## Sallieanne

*1030* 

BWV since 1998


----------



## Boardwalker

Am I 1039?  I am sorry not to have said hello before now.  Hello, people.


----------



## Von Drake

Looks like Boardwalker is 1031...

Which makes me 1032... VWL, SSR, BWV


----------



## Monagles

1033 Ssr


----------



## DeDixie

1034

Bwv Bcv


----------



## snowwhite17

1035 
SSR


----------



## The VWL Five

1036 Go DVC


----------



## wyodan

1037 Ssr!


----------



## stingmom

1038 OKW!!


----------



## mydisneykids

1039

bcv
ssr


----------



## bdb7607

1040
Bcv


----------



## northcapemaymom

1041  SSR since March 2004


----------



## DKH01701

1042 Saratoga Springs


----------



## moseral

1043 - SSR since 6/05


----------



## cmctammyg

1044 - BCV and SSR


----------



## trpscooby

1045 BWV


----------



## pickles

1045 OKW  since 2006


----------



## Trebor

Looks like we had two 1045s, so I'll claim:

1047 -- BWV since 10/06


----------



## paults

OP were up to 1047  that's quite a few members


----------



## LUVMICKEY

WOW!!!!!  Are we going to make 1100?


----------



## MILLZ

1049????????????? I Just Joined Today But I Count


Looks Like There Were 2 1047 So I Took 1049


----------



## paults

MILLZ 
 is number 1048

this is correct now


----------



## disneybass

JUST CLOSED ON OUR OKW CONTRACT; MAKES ME LUCKY 1049!!!


----------



## kwimbie

1050 at SSR.  Read the boards everyday but hardly post.  Great Site!


----------



## islandbeachnut

1051 here - we own at Boardwalk Villas & we LOVE the DIS


----------



## NancyDVC

1052 here OKW since early 1992 and love the DIS!!!!


----------



## goaliewife

1053 - Srs


----------



## Kitterleen

1053  We call SSR home since 2004


----------



## monami7

I use it everyday!


----------



## LUV DVC

Beach Club Owner since 2002


----------



## knothead180

VWL since 2001, and just cleared ROFR on a BWV add on.


----------



## Jim from Jersey

1057 SSR - our second home as of 2005.


----------



## paults

bump


----------



## Poohstar

*1058*  SSR and BCV.


----------



## Quicklabs

1059 
BWV since 1999


----------



## shovan

1060  new BCV


----------



## HarrietSLP

*1061* 

Member since 1996.  Vero/OKW


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter

1062- SSR Jan 2006


----------



## dizplanner

1063 VWL Dec 2004


----------



## lovetheworld

dizplanner said:
			
		

> 1063 VWL Dec 2004


1064 BCV


----------



## Amor4Pooh

1065
SSR June 2006
Amor4Pooh


----------



## wdwr

1066
SSR Dec 2006   (sending back the signed papers this week)


----------



## BelleBeast

1067 - Old Key West


----------



## kands

1068 Just purchased SSR!!


----------



## CruisinPT

1069 - SSR June 2006!


----------



## Fsued123

1070---ssr


----------



## Disney-For-Life

#1071

U2HFXFAN - Of course I'll let you..your paying!


----------



## ritchmouse

#1072
Purchased SSR Nov. 2005  LOVE IT!!!
Fresh off  Member Cruise 2006....Had an AWESOME time.  
Next Trip Mardi Gras 2007   @ BWV then OKW for Thanksgiving 2007 in the 3BR GV  with the whole family  
See Ya round the Mouse


----------



## WDWMOE

1073Vero Beach


----------



## ticofan

Owners since 1997.  50 plus trips so far and counting.

We started at Old Key West - Bought some Boardwalk - and now a little at Sarasota

But OKW is the dearest to our hearts.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

1075

Old Key West has been my home since 1996.  And I waited too long to join at OKW.   Thinking about adding some at SSR.


----------



## parrotheadlois

1076

The Beach Club Villas are our home and we're off for there tomorrow for 5 (too short) nights.  But we're going with my DS and her DH.  They just married off their first daughter and we're all going for some Food, Wine and post-wedding relaxation!


----------



## justKim

1077

Own HHI and SSR.  Love DVC!  Fresh off our October trip and planning for SSR in the spring.


----------



## coasterbob

1078....SSR, 1st trip home 12/3!!   Yipee!


----------



## paults

are we going to make 1100

LAST COUNT WAS  1078


----------



## NH Mommy

1079        Our contract at BWV just passed ROFR this week!


----------



## VanniGirl

1080


----------



## Mary Ellen

1081


----------



## MrsJobba1

1082    


 BWV & SSR


----------



## Bobump

*1083*10831083


----------



## Disdvc92

1084


----------



## Mickey Fan in PA

*1085*

   almost time to head back!


----------



## Tosie

We're 1086!!!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

We're getting very close to 1100.


----------



## mickeyinplano

1087!


----------



## UConnJack

1088.....


----------



## 4forthemouse




----------



## Smee's Glee

*1090!*


----------



## IWantMyDVC

Count me in - 1091


----------



## Stitch 03

1,092


----------



## owtrbnks

1093 ​
 See you guys on December 10th near the gurgling suitcase at 3pm!!!​ 
 (See that post for more info)​


----------



## MommaX03

1094


----------



## borncinderella

*1095*  

(so close to 1100!)


----------



## pigget74

1096


----------



## Anne745

*1097* 


I love this site.


----------



## gtrist4life

1098 -  A tax form?

One of my favorite sites, lots of good discussion, info, and camaraderie

I'm pretty sure I haven't posted to this thread. I did a search and came up empty.


----------



## Jessica R.

#1099


----------



## paults

total to date   1099 



OK who's going to be the 1100 th


----------



## MDonley

Count me in #1100


----------



## DVC-LEROY

1101 here!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

1100 of us neighbors just here on theses boards.  That's great.  I hope there's lots more.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Count us as 1,102.  I just noticed this thread.  I'm sure there are more of us.


----------



## daisyduck123

We are #1,103!!


----------



## Duane

#1104 Reporting for vacation SIR!


----------



## paults

up to 1104

any newbies out there


----------



## NUHuskies#1

Not a newbie but we're owners 1105


----------



## mikron

1106 and happy as ever to be an owner. Happy thanksgiving


----------



## MMcCarthy

1107.  I wish we would have done it sooner.  I tend to be on other boards more.  it depends where our next trip is.


----------



## KristineN

1108 for us!! Recently bought at VWL...


----------



## Demosthenes

1109 - We just purchased on 10/22.  Our first trip is scheduled for February 24th (though next week we will be at a cabin in FW!)


----------



## mattnkatsmum

1110.  I don't post much, but lurk almost daily.  I have my first DVC stay coming up in January.


----------



## jprsrethi

Number 1111 here.  We have been members since August 2005 at SSR.  New to the boards.


----------



## rwatterson

mattnkatsmum said:
			
		

> 1110.  I don't post much, but lurk almost daily.  I have my first DVC stay coming up in January.



Congratulations - you will love it.  It is exciting and we have been members for a long time and stayed all over the world with Disney and DVC and still get excited at the planning and the fun - - Enjoy your vacation

Bob


----------



## DVCJack

1112

jack


----------



## lildeb724

just bought yesterday at WLV...been lurking here for 4 years.....finally bit the bullet


----------



## K9pal

1114

Bought 10/03 at SSR. while it was still under construction.  Only wish we'd bought sooner!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

1115

We recently bought at BWV.  First stay will be in September 2007!


----------



## mikey13v

#1116

Since June 2005.  Next trip: Next week, Dec 3-9


----------



## Minybear

#1117

Since March 2002 at BWV. Next trip April/2008.


----------



## ebenmax

#1118

Purchased Nov. 2006. . .first trip home - June 2007

Ellen and Brian


----------



## bwk97

#1119  

Purchased Oct 2006


----------



## chevyAZ

I guess I'm 1120


----------



## Newcastle

1121


----------



## DIS4MYGIRLS

1122


----------



## Patti Q

1123


----------



## rbcheek

VB member since 2002
okw 12/2003
dcl & vb 5/2005
bcv 4/2006
okw 12/2006


----------



## DVCDebb

1125 

OKW Since the beginning


----------



## justjudy

1126

VWL and OKW


----------



## jns

1127

beginning Dec 06


----------



## lmhannon2004

1128

SSR since 2004


----------



## debm

1129


----------



## Lesprivate

#1130


----------



## paults

up to 1130 any more out there


----------



## StevBetNic

1131.....new member as of today!!!


----------



## TMB1203

1132...whoo-hoo!!


----------



## paults

just bumping


----------



## cooz

1133 here


----------



## ahorrigan

This is number 1134


----------



## Mischa

#1135

Proud members of SSR since June '06 (and just paid off our loan too last week!)     

And we'll be coming home next week for our first stay!


----------



## newarknut

#1136

Home resorts: BCV, VWL, HH (member since 2001)

Really looking forward to our mid-winter 4-day weekend down to BCV!!


----------



## cocoswife

#1137 Proud owners at SSR!!


----------



## nmere

#1138
We just got word we cleared ROFR, Cannot wait till closing!!! What a great holiday gift!  300pts VWL, Sept UY, 300 2006 banked points!


----------



## mickey mouse lover

#1139 ssr


----------



## aprince&princess

*#1140 DVC member since today!!!*


----------



## Dsnybob

1141!  SSR


----------



## AJMlovesRLM

1142

SSR, Jan. 2007


----------



## mamaprincess

1143


----------



## Dizzy4Dizney

1144


----------



## springandmac

1145


----------



## bcvgal

1146 Proud Beach Club DVC owner.


----------



## shaq_d

1147.


----------



## smsnorthup

We are #1148


----------



## smaddren

1149 here.


----------



## PBader

#1150.
Paula


----------



## Firepower

#1151


----------



## Starr W.

#1152


----------



## sheryl0521

#1153


----------



## hematite153

#1154


----------



## irish318




----------



## hojolo

1156
OKW and BWV


----------



## dvcfamily41801

1157

WLV 
VCV
SSR


----------



## SStJean

#1158

Ssr


----------



## espana94

I'm 1159.

We closed at SSR the beginning of this month!


----------



## hematite153

espana94 said:
			
		

> I'm 1159.
> 
> We closed at SSR the beginning of this month!



Welcome home!

(Sorry, I know I'm not counting but it had to be said.  Since this is post 1182 and the count is only up to 1159 something similar must have happened already.)


----------



## tcwitt

#1160   

BWV & SSR

Christine


----------



## donmil723

#1161  Bcv


----------



## TinkerHokie

#1162

Purchased a piece of building #26 at OKW in June of 1993...at least, that's what it says on our deed! We did get to stay in that actual building a couple of years ago, too. Yeah!

Since our purchase, we have stayed in all of the DVC resorts (except SSR) and lots of Concierge Collection locations. Next week (16th-23rd) we'll be back at our favorite and home resort (because of the space) with two of our daughters friends (Amanda, age 19 and Grace, age 20). Neither of them have EVER been to WDW! Can you believe it???? Looks like our first stop will be to get to the MK to get them each a pair of ears!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

Now I have to check what building I have a piece of.


----------



## paults

hematite153 said:
			
		

> Welcome home!
> 
> (Sorry, I know I'm not counting but it had to be said.  Since this is post 1182 and the count is only up to 1159 something similar must have happened already.)



I think the count is close to correct. Not all the 1182 posts are DVC members.


----------



## Karin H-L

#1163!  December 1 our points were activated!


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

#1164
6 days until we get to go "Home"


----------



## jakal

1165


----------



## magerzoo

1166  Joined SSR 11/05 and lovin it!


----------



## dumbo71

1167

Joined 1992.  Have downsized but I'm still in the program.


----------



## illiram

1168   

We're new owners!!  Our first DVC trip isn't until Nov '07


----------



## GANUT4WDW

*1169* and happy to be here!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

1170
(brand new member- bought yesterday!)


----------



## paults

just bumping


----------



## kimberh

kimberh


----------



## MAGICFOR2




----------



## kylie

1173

Paul


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I've already responded to this, but I have to tell you of the hundred times I've seen this post I always think the title is 'Running OUT of DVC owners... just my little problem.


----------



## Pennyguy23

1174


----------



## petbren

*# 1175*


----------



## LilMamiBella

#1176


----------



## BuzzandWoody

1177

Don't check in very often 
now that our waitlist came through I am in the planning stage now


----------



## MAGICFOR2

DisDaydreamer said:
			
		

> I've already responded to this, but I have to tell you of the hundred times I've seen this post I always think the title is 'Running OUT of DVC owners... just my little problem.



I keep thinking, "need more owners?"


----------



## BuzznBelle'smom

#1178

We closed last week on BCV.  Can't go until 2008, but already counting the minutes!


----------



## paults

just bumping since boards have been down .

last count 1178


----------



## jkevinmcg

New count 
1179


----------



## chriskre

Hi everyone,
I am #1180.  Just bought in December 2006 at SSR so am definetely a newbie to the DVC but am already going to do my first stay for the marathon weekend.  Yeah, can't wait.  God bless everyone.
Christine


----------



## JenGray

1181


----------



## happyindisney

1182!!  We just mailed our paper work back today!!!!!!


----------



## "Got Disney"

1183  Newbie here at SSR


----------



## lazydazy8

Just signed TODAY!

We're 1184!

Woohooo!!!!  

I read that everyone technically owns part of a particular building.  How would I find that information?


----------



## MP2002

1185


----------



## wdwnut

1186-sorry I didn't post sooner-too busy at work


----------



## IAMaGR8DISMOM

1187

Just joined DVC!!


----------



## bearbear

1188
bearbear


----------



## wisbucky

#1189    
OKW SSR and BWV


----------



## eeyore0616

#1190

Just purchased BWV in October, and booked our first trip on points for November 2007 today!


----------



## Betty X

1191


----------



## Val

1192

BWV members since 1997


----------



## Dawna

#1193


----------



## ssonley

#1194
passed ROFR this past week!


----------



## Icats

#1195


----------



## dbond

1196, OKW Member since 1997


----------



## Kickapoo Joie Juice

1197, VWL (I now want to decorate my house with timber logs and animal heads on the wall...)


----------



## disnutt

1198- Ain't that great!


----------



## rx2755

#1199

Joined at SSR on Dec. 25,2006 !!!

What Christmas present!!


----------



## BillandChris

#1200


----------



## NemoMOm

#1201

Just joined


----------



## kimlooman

#1202
Members since 2002 and love DVC!  We have had wonderful trips and magical experiences at Disney World.  We are staying at BWV Jan.20-26 and then BCV (our home) April 27-May 5, 2007.


----------



## BlakeNJ

#1203
Just joined January 2007


----------



## jeankeri

#1204
BWV member since 2003.


----------



## chipmunkfan

#1205
SSR owner since Dec 2006


----------



## bobbidiboo

1206

We own at BCV and BWV and just love them both!


----------



## Juliet25

#1207.  BWV since March 2006


----------



## tennisnut

#1208  Boy,  am I slow  

BCV Member and I NEVER have enough points!

Susan


----------



## FormrCastMbr

1210...

Haven't gotten the paperwork yet...any day now.  Just made the call yesterday!


----------



## isyne4u

#1211Paid off my contract today!! Booked my first trip home too!


----------



## Rachie0507

#1212 

My mom and dad, my sister, and I just bought points at SSR.  I'm very excited!  We did it all together to get started, since we don't typically go more than once a year, but DH is already talking about buying points just for us


----------



## LoriBW

#1213

VWL - December 2006


----------



## DisneyDuo

#1214

We joined in 2003, home resort BCV!


----------



## DVCAmy

#1215 used to rent and now we own

bought SSR 2004

Amy


----------



## KariC

#1216

bought at SSR in Sept 2005


----------



## SalandJeff

#1217

Owners at BWV since October 1999


----------



## LSB

#1218 VERY happy new owners!
Joined Feb 2006 (OKW) Added BWV June 2006
Thank you for the all of the info DVC Dis-boarders... I LOVE being able to read and learn here...my favorite hobby


----------



## Daname

#1219
BWV 2005, I thank you *all* for the amazing info I have rec'vd on this site for the last three years. 
dd


----------



## cbsprings

#1220 
Best Investment for a Family 
Thanks to everyone who contributes to this board, your efforts are appreciated!


----------



## hawkeye

#1221.  Best Investment for a family. Thank you for all the help I have gotten on this board.


----------



## my3princes

#1222  Looking forward to our first trip home

Deb


----------



## stc1223

Boardwalk since 2000


----------



## craez4u

1224!


----------



## unixadm

1225


----------



## luvthedis

1226
and loving every minute of owning at BWV!


----------



## Love2BinDisney

SSR since 05 and loving it!
What was that 1227?


----------



## JimS4210

Brand spanking new 1228!!

Jim


----------



## NoVaDVC

1229 Since April, 2006.


----------



## jesgigi

1230 - just paid the deposit yesterday.


----------



## Kim&Chris

1231


----------



## bradpga

#1232


----------



## alldiz

#1233...just passed rofr...yesterday.... 

cant wait to actually book a trip 
kerri


----------



## tufenuff

We joined in Nov. OF 06: #1234


----------



## TiggerMan2007

#1235 here.

Member since Jan. 2007.........just joined!

SSR is my home.


----------



## Buckmaster

1236


----------



## TinkerHokie

1237


----------



## calypso726

We just bought at SSR on December 20   but I have been lurking on this site since late October


----------



## jazzmanmgt

#1239  Happy SSR owner


----------



## Kathy C

#1240 - BWV and OKW!!


----------



## ricapito

Still checking in from time to time . . .


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

1242 would be us.


----------



## DisneyDVCdad

1243 And I found the site to be very imformative!


----------



## Zoom

1244


----------



## Anal Annie

1245 

(Bought Dec. '06)


----------



## dtheboys

I HATE MICHIGAN!!!!!
I HATE SNOW....I want to go to DISNEY!!!


----------



## airman

1247
We bought in December


----------



## bdrex95

It's great to be 

*#1248*


----------



## LUVMICKEY

WOW!!!!!!!!!  There sure is alot of us neighbors.


----------



## disneynutz

1249

Just closed today


----------



## Mean Queen

1250

We bought in September then added on more in October.  We plan to add more when we can afford it.  We're DVC addicts.


----------



## hemispheredancer

#1251

Proud Old Key West owner!!!!!!


----------



## vandy

Just joined an hour ago

*1252*


----------



## theallens5

*#1253*

OKW & VWL


----------



## Boo'sMom

*1254*

OKW!!!!!


----------



## Debby7

#1255
Owners since 1992 ,yeh !


----------



## Bojo

*1256*
OKW owners since 2001 (or was it 2002??)


----------



## JWimberley

*1257*

BWV purchased in 1998 while staying at the Disney Institute


----------



## J&C's Mom

#1258
Signed up on our 2nd DCL trip...closed this month...SSR


----------



## nezy

1259

Members since 1998


----------



## Delaware Mike

*1260*


----------



## boymom2

Just bought @ SSR this week...  Yippee!


----------



## vfinder1

#1262  Saratoga Springs


----------



## slk537

1263!


----------



## NEMO93

1264


----------



## SheriB

1265


----------



## JWollman

1266  Ssr


----------



## RLevy29

1267
Okw/bcv


----------



## JohnW

1268 Ssr


----------



## zorbasfam

1269


----------



## JFrey4240

1270.


----------



## clewert

1271


----------



## erikthewise

1272 BCV!


----------



## Cesar05

1273 Okw


----------



## disneystick

*1274*

BCV & SSR


----------



## Lisa Anne Colling

1275


----------



## ansky922

*1276*
Bcv/ssr


----------



## nydizfan

1277   OKW


----------



## MrsBanks

1278 SSR (just bought today)


----------



## boudreaux0

1279

VWL since 2001


----------



## TeresaNJ

1280!!!!
Bought at VWL in 2001 and BCV in 2002


----------



## virginiamama

1281!  Just closed last week BCV!


----------



## cquick

1282  SSR and HH


----------



## ferastu

1283 Ssr


----------



## Cindi0511

1284 SSR bought in April of 2005


----------



## jagson

new member since 10/06.  1st Disney trip was opening day back in 71.


----------



## Zane_Anthony

1286 SSR just bought in yesterday


----------



## DrShifty

1287.  Own at BWV.


----------



## paults

1287  going once, going twice,  any more


----------



## LUVMICKEY

WOW!!!!!!!!!!  Isee we have alot of great neighbors here on these boards.


----------



## CT_Dad

paults said:


> 1287  going once, going twice,  any more



1288!  Just bought at SSR.


----------



## BIERMUGG

1289


----------



## DKH01701

# 1290


----------



## Terpy

1291 -- OKW, BWV, BCV and AKV on Thursday!

Terpy


----------



## bpmorley

Terpy said:


> 1291 -- OKW, BWV, BCV and AKV on Thursday!
> 
> Terpy



how AKV on Thursday?  I didn't know it was being sold yet


----------



## lisah0711

1292 -- brand new member thank to lots of help from members of this board


----------



## newcomer52

1293 glad to finally be able to add my # here.

js


----------



## Lucille1963

#1294 - as of Saturday!!


----------



## Bilbo UK

1295 BWV since 2000 & VWL


----------



## paults

bumping


----------



## KELLY

# 1296 SSR as of 1/30/07

KELLY


----------



## chunkygal

I am addicted to this site......but it makes me want more and more


----------



## taysmom

1298 Happily a member since 2005! Whats that saying..you can never have too many points!


----------



## mattnday

I wisn I had *1299* Points


----------



## homedad

Wow *#1300 *sort of cool, VWL about 1 month ago, first trip on the books for sept


----------



## mbrowninc

1301

Thanks for all the advice.I have become an addict.


----------



## Disneyfun1

1302-Just bought in on sunday jan 28th!!


----------



## ILuvDVC2

1303

Wow!  There sure are a lot of us here!


----------



## mommytomy3

1304


----------



## ronniereb

1305


----------



## keliblue

*1306... *


----------



## Ciciwoowoo

*1307!*


----------



## paults

1307


----------



## barlitz

1309


----------



## Buckeye Fan

1310 - SSR 390 pts


----------



## Mom+4

We just joined last month.  Number 1311!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rtp-resident

1312


----------



## AKVCRVDVC

1313


----------



## summergolf

*1314*


----------



## KarmaDis

1315


----------



## kdzgon

barlitz said:


> 1309



UMMM, how did you go from 1307 to 1309?


----------



## Safari Queen

1316?


----------



## diznyfanatic

kdzgon said:


> UMMM, how did you go from 1307 to 1309?



I'm not the poster you asked the question of, but I believe it's because there were two posters who claimed 1307 so the following poster made the correction.


----------



## kdzgon

diznyfanatic said:


> I'm not the poster you asked the question of, but I believe it's because there were two posters who claimed 1307 so the following poster made the correction.



I'm pretty sure the second poster was only giving a dated update as to the total, but perhaps I am wrong. It's too many pages to go back and verify that for sure.


----------



## L8blumr2

kdzgon said:


> I'm pretty sure the second poster was only giving a dated update as to the total, but perhaps I am wrong. It's too many pages to go back and verify that for sure.



I think you may be right.  Then count me as...

1316


----------



## barlitz

I have a split personality so I always count myself as 2 people


----------



## Fatalbie

Rolling with it, 1317.  
Jim


----------



## jaysue

1318


----------



## diznyfanatic

kdzgon said:


> I'm pretty sure the second poster was only giving a dated update as to the total, but perhaps I am wrong. It's too many pages to go back and verify that for sure.



Sorry, you're right...my bad!  Slinking back out of the thread now!


----------



## Loco4Disney

1319


----------



## cascadecupcake

1320


----------



## cathicool

*1321..............*

*VWL, SSR, BCV and now AKV* 

now if I could just get on the Eastbound Repo in 8/08!


----------



## paults

update only


we're at 1321


----------



## sgtdisney

1322

Members at OKW since early 1992.


----------



## SSDonut

1323 

Oh Lord, I hate correcting myself; I hope no one else claims this number. . .


----------



## lovedisneysincewas10

1324.  Just joined this month.


----------



## steve and julie

best place for Disney info


----------



## FriendsOfEeyore

steve and julie said:


> best place for Disney info



Assuming that they should have been 1325.


I will Claim #1326

Edward


----------



## betsywdw

*#1327*


----------



## edk35

1328


----------



## micki7337

1329


----------



## IndianaMouseLover

1330


----------



## skylynx

That makes us 1331!


----------



## vbarry

1332!!!


----------



## BUDDYBEAR

1333  bw okw ssaratoga


----------



## jekjones1558

#1334


----------



## Nanax3

#1335


----------



## Marshay

#1336


----------



## Remoh76

1337


----------



## SimbaCub

1338


----------



## Sue's Mum

1339


----------



## tfc3rid

1340!!!!


----------



## dboules

*1341*


----------



## WendyinNC

1342


----------



## We Love the Mouse!

1343


----------



## Nadine&Scott

1344


----------



## Dan726

1345


----------



## disneymom99

1346


----------



## Samoyed25

1347


----------



## las3888

1348

Hi all!


----------



## ANIMO

1349!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michamato

1350!!!!

Brand new DVC owners, well almost official!!!!


----------



## Smitty844

1351


----------



## deide71

1352............................


----------



## wilma-bride

#1353

Just bought in last week but already picked up loads of useful info here


----------



## tiggercrew

1354


----------



## taekwondo mom

1355


----------



## paults

just bumping


----------



## snarfieca

1356


----------



## korbbec

1357


----------



## 3-MER

1358


----------



## lukesmom

1359


----------



## emlutz23

1360!


----------



## chuckcorden

1361


----------



## dvcbrad

1362 .... I've found these boards to be a very helpful information resource!


----------



## rentingspace

1363 and loving the boards


----------



## Krissalee

1364 - just closed on a BWV re-sale!!!!


----------



## blossomz

1365!!  BCV and founding member AKV!!!


----------



## Pooh nut

1366....woohoo


----------



## csmommy

1367 & going to hear Welcome Home for the first time this June!


----------



## Darthmerideth

1368

Officially joined Saturday, going home March 18th to Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Bwalker

1369 here!

Buongiorno,
Bwalker


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Looks like we have tons of great neighbors right here on these boards.  Howdy neighbors!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

LUVMICKEY said:


> Looks like we have tons of great neighbors right here on these boards.  Howdy neighbors!!!!!!!!!!!!



There was a thread a while back that was looking for DVCer's from Jersey.


----------



## paults

we are up to 1369 anyone else


----------



## Goofyhouk

1370 - member since preopening, and I have actually stayed there!

(next DVC stay is at VWL though, and have stayed at OKW and BCV).


----------



## Chip n Dale's Dad

1371    Just recently joined!!!


----------



## DWNut

1372


----------



## jkrohn2703

1373


----------



## Sabrina_Mouse

1374


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

looks like I am 1375!


----------



## sratay

1376


----------



## MomWith2Cinderellas

It looks like we are 1377!!


----------



## BriarRose59

1378


----------



## DutchsMommy

1379


----------



## kowalchicky

1380


----------



## Psychometrika

*1381*


----------



## WOW

Number 1382 here


----------



## Goofyhouk

One thousand three hundred eighty-three (otherwise known as 1383)


----------



## lumiere13

1384


----------



## theoarn

1385


----------



## MikeS.

Guess that makes me Lucky # 1386


----------



## pilferk

I guess I'm 1387, as of this very morning.


----------



## paults

just bumping for the newbies


----------



## MandM22

1388 and counting!!


----------



## sadler

1389


----------



## texdisneygal

1390


----------



## hitchedpumpkin

1391


----------



## tea pot

1392


----------



## sara74

Make me 1393!


----------



## mwmuntz

Well, I only put a deposit down, but my guide told me today that I am in the system and can start using my points...

...so I guess I'm #1394!


----------



## SuziQZee

1395!!  Yeah!!


----------



## mjy

*#1396 *- 670 points at Boardwalk Villas


----------



## JesseDisney

*# 1397*   150-SSR


----------



## Tinkerbell58

*1398* 230 points SSR


----------



## goaliewife

1399 - 2oo Pts Srs


----------



## saremmons

#1400 - 220 pts SSR (bought while on DCL in 2002)


----------



## CustardTart

*1401*
200 points AKV
180 points VWL
150 points SSR


----------



## MrShiny

1402
200 - Ssr
130 - Ssr
150 - Akv


----------



## MojitoMiss

1403


200 points at BCV


----------



## Seamus Lab

1404 

150 Points @ SSR
150 Points @ OKW
200 Points @ BV (presently listed for sale so can't use)


----------



## nana26

#1405

200 Points @ SSR
100 Points waitlist @ BWV


----------



## LarryC

*1406*

350 @ VWL


----------



## paults

just bumping


----------



## jasheehy

#1407

285 points at SSR.


----------



## goingsouth

#1408

300- SSR
80- waitlisted at BCV


----------



## yxe dad

#1409 
160 @ Akv


----------



## tmk0730

#1410  

250 @ SSR


----------



## write2caro

#1411


----------



## ddoconnell

#1412


----------



## GoofyBanker

#1413


----------



## BostonDisneyKid

#1414 

370 @ Okw


----------



## KrisSmith

1415 - Brand new DVC member - notarizing the paperwork tomorrow!!!  Just joined the boards, too    Kristen


----------



## CR88

#1416


----------



## smaddren

1417 - 380 at BCV & SSR


----------



## bigbandsound

#1418


----------



## jazzmanmgt

#1419


----------



## Minniespal

#1420


----------



## Jessie's Girl

1421


----------



## wdwcindy

1422   

wdwcindy


----------



## TinkRN

1423


----------



## drakethib

1424


----------



## MACDADDY

1425


----------



## sulleyfan

1426


----------



## psimon

1427!


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

1428


----------



## waltskids

1429


----------



## Alychel1

1430


----------



## discruiser

1431


----------



## blossomz

1432


----------



## zackspal

1433


----------



## NH Disney Mom

1434 Bcv & Akv


----------



## ammo

1435!


----------



## bandjbaine

1436
BWV since March 06.  This site helped me to make the decision.
Started out looking to rent and ended up buying in!!!


----------



## chbc

1437!


----------



## DTrippie

1438


----------



## JRMPoppins

1439!

Just got our e-mail today from Timeshare Store that our closing is complete on SSR.  Can't wait to start planning our 1st WDW DVC trip!


----------



## rsquare

1440!

Hidden Mickey's are everywhere!


----------



## blueroses

1441


----------



## OrlandoNative

1442


----------



## dizzneebabe

1443

NEW MEMBERS!!! FINALLY...after countless times of thinking about it--we jumped in!


----------



## wdwnut

1444


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

.


----------



## buck4568

1445


----------



## HockeyKat

1446 

(first post as an actual owner, closed today!!)


----------



## kkmauch

1447


----------



## gortman65

1448!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

WOW!!!!!!  I didn't realize there were so many of us on these boards.  This is great.


----------



## feistyblue

1449


----------



## Checkers

*1450*


----------



## R Dog Walt

1451


----------



## Natterjack9

1452


----------



## rlduvall

1453


----------



## DVCconvert

rlduvall said:


> 1453



Just to put that in context, # 1453 = .01453 % of all DVC owners.
On a precentage basis, a savings account proable pays a higher precent!


----------



## SuperLlama!

1454


----------



## paults

bumping


----------



## poggs

1455


----------



## spoon2003

1456


----------



## Cobra B.

1457


----------



## ursijam

1458


----------



## paults




----------



## bevski

1459


----------



## pycees312

1460 as of April 07 woo hoo. first vacation April 24,07 OKW


----------



## sanmc12

1461


----------



## SandyCA

1462


----------



## shelleyz

1463


----------



## DisneyMimi

1464


BWV....newbies...first trip 11/07 ---can't wait!    Been to WDW at least 15 times over the years..but "bit the bullet" and bought DVC membership.  Now not only do we go with our "girls"...but we have grandkids!!! (and son-in-laws)


----------



## MinnieInMI

1465


----------



## brandylouwho

1466

New to DVC, but not to Disney or the disboards.


----------



## DBorges

1467 and own at boardwalk beach club  and animal kingdom


----------



## wantalemon

1468 - own at Beach Club and Wilderness Lodge


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

1469 - now officially!


----------



## rick1138

*1470*

SSR since last Feb.


----------



## sanbornangel

1471 SSR owners


----------



## WDWJWEB1

1472  Good evening all

Wilderness Lodge (groupie) and Saratoga owners since 2001


----------



## pogopossum

*1472* or *1473* depending on whether last poster has already been counted, can't tell from their post.


----------



## Nala62

1474!Owners at Beach Club Villas and new owners of Saratoga Springs. We love both for different reasons.


----------



## jbrady100

1475


----------



## Kurby

1476

AKV - can't wait for our first trip.


----------



## franco

1477!!!


----------



## lah3hh

1478--Been members since 1998 and have NEVER regretted our decision!   We own at HH, OKW and SSR...keep the total going and I will keep watching...


----------



## CptWife80

#1479, we own SSR, would love to add more!


----------



## DramaTech

1480 - Hoping for the Contemporary, next!


----------



## plamp

1481


----------



## paults

just bumping


----------



## GGOOFY1

1482


----------



## jgart

1483


----------



## TedraL00

*1484 *


----------



## Disneynut71

1485


----------



## BigMama

1486


----------



## Chuckdaddy

1487!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loveit

1488


----------



## bdrex95

1489


----------



## LarryK

#1490


----------



## Stageman

#1491

Just got a touch of addonitis


----------



## Patricia

1492


----------



## eisena

1493


----------



## disney25

#1494


----------



## LindaBabe

#1495


----------



## turk083

#1496


----------



## priley88

#1497


----------



## tidefan

#1498


----------



## mikeandkarla

#1499


----------



## DVCPAM

#1500 Do I win a prize?!?


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

#1501


----------



## LUVMICKEY

It's been a while since I checked back on this thread and every time I do I'm very happy to know all the great neighbors we have right here on these boards.


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm in . . . . 1502


----------



## LivinADream

1503


----------



## STAYC18

#1504


----------



## maburke

#1505


----------



## snowwhitemom

#1506


----------



## Dillon

I'm in Too!   1507


----------



## dannyh23

1508


----------



## tbee407

*1509*


----------



## Dman67

*1510*


----------



## kespo

#1511
Proud owner of SSR and soon to be owner at AKV


----------



## ronw

*1512*


----------



## o4me2playn

1513


----------



## MamaKate

*1514*


----------



## snyderla

*1515*  Since 2005
Lori & Steve


----------



## Spark

1516


----------



## tammydel

1517


----------



## mickeysgal

1518


----------



## AllyBri

1519


----------



## paults

just bumping


----------



## hellerjw

*1520*


----------



## barbnbrian

*1521*


----------



## benseven

DVC since '03.  LOVE this site, these boards, you folks.  Don't know how to add the cool pictures everyone seems to have, but..


Counting down to August 19, 2007 Disney Wonder 4 night 
August, 2008 back home to BCV


----------



## DISNEY FIX

1523 Checking IN!
Chris


----------



## chuckcorden

1524 and counting. Home resort is SSR.


----------



## paults

bump


----------



## poohmomof5

1525...

New owner at AKV...so excited!

Poohmom


----------



## DIZBOUND

1526 home AKV


----------



## Liljam

1527 at SSR


----------



## JLitfin

1528 home resort Beach Club Villas


----------



## paults

bump


----------



## caskar

1529 BCV


----------



## Peachie158

1530 SSR!


----------



## DW Dad

1531 at SSR


----------



## welovewdw

1532 - BWV and SSR - debating on adding AKV before Monday!


----------



## disney1474

1533....akv!!!!!


----------



## homeboycartel

*1534*


----------



## Cruiser1969

1535


----------



## wirki

1536 owner at SSR


----------



## mizg21077

1537....bwv


----------



## Fortywinks

1538  Ssr


----------



## athenna

1539 Ssr


----------



## Martinvols

1540!   Go Vols!


----------



## lovemy3sons

*1541*


----------



## Spectro is #1

1542


----------



## ccigliano

1543 - Owner at Wilderness Lodge Villas.


----------



## tink_about_it

1544 Okw


----------



## Peggy Sue

1545 -- just celebrated our 10th year anniversary as members ...OKW and BWV's


----------



## ScubaD

1546


----------



## Dusted

1547


----------



## Ohana 4

1548 at SSR


----------



## snappy

1549 at BWV, new members as of May.


----------



## AzMickeyFan

1550 - OKW since 1997


----------



## eva

1551

This is our 10 year anniversary as DVC members.  We bought OKW in summer of 1997.  We also own at VB, BCV, and AKV.


----------



## MissMet

1552


----------



## poohmomof5

Go us! This is so much fun!!!!
I wish we had a running count of who owns where too!

Poohmom 

PS, don't count this, I was just bumping I guess! Thanks BCVBRUCE


----------



## mac521

1554


----------



## BCVBRUCE

BCV - 2002

poohmomof5, are you #1553?

Just trying to keep this scientifically correct.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i will be in aug-sep i hope its ok for me to be counted


----------



## Todd_H

#1555

VWL owners since 2005 and making our first DVC trip this September


----------



## goofball04

#1556


----------



## aring75

#1557

AKV - as of May 12th 2007 !!!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

aring75 said:


> #1557
> 
> AKV - as of May 12th 2007 !!!



WELCOME HOME!!!!!


----------



## mprewitt

#1558


----------



## aring75

LUVMICKEY said:


> WELCOME HOME!!!!!



Thanks! You're the first to say it (besides our guide).


----------



## PrincessV

1559

Another Tampa Bay resident here!


----------



## OH 6

*1560

Cincinnati, Ohio - just closed on our first DVC contract...bought on the 14 day TransAtlantic Repo to the Med.   *


----------



## Jak_Sparrow

1561

AKV - May 07


----------



## Eventer98

#1562


----------



## GatorMickey

1563


----------



## mla973

*1564*


----------



## LOLA2

1565

since this week


----------



## boysmom5150

*1566*


----------



## BrerMom

1567

VWL


----------



## dis@dills

1568


----------



## paults

last number was1568


----------



## puggymom

#1569


----------



## dbanzai

1570. A fine year...?


----------



## ransom

#1571


----------



## dclfun

#1571- Members since 1996


----------



## rellabee

1573!!!

I saw that 1570 was used twice, so I skipped 1572!

New members!  Our first trip home is in August.


----------



## KelleyGirl

*1574* - Saratoga Springs since 2005!!


----------



## jekjones1558

1575


----------



## bridger71

1576


----------



## MouseT

*#1577*


----------



## BrADmatt

*1578 *


----------



## Mamiamjo

*1579*


----------



## experiment818

*1580*


----------



## zoomsharedisney

* 1581*


----------



## Braves Fan

1582


----------



## naf917

1583
Just closed on my contract today


----------



## bfila

1584


----------



## flyerron

1585


----------



## disworldnum1

1586


----------



## Eeyore77

1587


----------



## iluveeyore

1588!


----------



## RLRDA

1589 !!


----------



## Donald is #1

*#1590*


----------



## LUVMICKEY

It's amazing how many neighbors we have on these boards.  How many more are out there.


----------



## tnkrbl1969

#1591


----------



## DVCMama

1592


----------



## krbq

1593


----------



## wonka27

1594


----------



## LES---OKW95

#1595

Have loved this site for years!!!!!!


----------



## jwhaley

1596


----------



## annhad4

1597


----------



## tripletvan

1598 
my how we have grown!


----------



## wehavesix

#1599

Just bought at SSR in June and already thinking we need to add on!!


----------



## luvmk1971

#1600   SSR is my home.


----------



## Tomskatt

1601 
I can't believe I have missed this thread till now!


----------



## EllenJ

#1602
BWV is my home but we usually stay at BCV. Looking to try AKV soon.


----------



## tiggerrr

1603


----------



## chaoscent

Love these boards.  I have learned so much & I thank all of you.
#1604    
Penny


----------



## kittylady1972

We bought last October at SSR and will go back "home" for our first stay this November!  We're splitting a stay between a 2BR at Old Key West and a Grand Villa at SSR and can't wait!

#1605


----------



## MrsTomMorrow

#1606!!


----------



## squirrlygirl

1607!


----------



## vabeth

1608


----------



## Jaaron2

1609


----------



## ccaptain29

*#1609*  

We bought ours in 2004 at SSR and have been home 4 times since!  Buying more points soon!!!!!!


----------



## El&Asmom

#1611


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

#1612 BEACH CLUB VILLAS  YEAR SEPT 2002


----------



## pcparamedics01

#1613


----------



## A2Goofy

#1614  

Member of BCV since around March '06!

Can't wait for the next trip with wife, my in-laws and my two young boys .  One will turn 5 in WDW and the second will be near 11 months!


----------



## Tony P. IL.

1615


----------



## senator74

#1616!!

First trip as DVCer's in 29 days!! BCV


----------



## zacksmammie

#1617   Member since 2001  own at Boardwalk, VWL,and Saratoga!


----------



## apulk

#1618

Members at HHI since July 1997 and just finished (booooo) our most recently awesome week back "home."

andy


----------



## ScottakaMickey

Members as of yesterday.    New Home is AKV.

#1619


----------



## MICKEYFAN28

#1620
Members since nov 04 SSR


----------



## mom-mom2three

# 1621  Really looking forward to our first trip in Oct. as DVC members


----------



## wheelcap

I wasn't going to add myself to the list, but have changed my mind.  So 1622 it is.


----------



## iwannbindisnee

Members since June 2007!  Our first trip home Jan 2008!!  Deb


----------



## ftlugo

Hey we're also members since June 2007 (AKL) AND our first visit as members will also be in January 2008! (Bringing my husband's whole family from Sydney to the US over Christmas and New Year's). All 10 of us we'll be in our SV AKL accomodations from Jan 3-9. Can't wait!


----------



## Boo Mc

#1625

We joined in 2001 and we love it!!  Our home is OKW but we've never stayed there.  We've tried most of the others, though.


----------



## henri + katie's mum

1626

New member as of this month!


----------



## ellenmiele

1627


----------



## DisneyPoly

*1628 *and looking forward to arriving in 9 days


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

#1629​ 
I love doing the math and seeing how much the rooms I have booked with points would cost me cash! Our new home away from home BWV 6/07


----------



## Caballero

#1630  Going back in June 2008.


----------



## kaylie&laurensmom

AKV owners since June 2007!


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

1632

Proud OKW owners since 1996, and SS owners since 2006.

Next trip: Med Cruise 8/08/07 - can't wait!!!


----------



## UncleKyle

1633!!!!


----------



## dlcharbonneau

1634  AKV owners July 2007


----------



## Flyerfan

#1635... SSR our home since July 2007.


----------



## walkena

SSR members since January 2006


----------



## 3pirates

Can't believe I've been missing this. 

OKW, 1993.  Hilton Head add on later!


----------



## RangerPooh

1638 Just purchased SSR. Buying into AKV this week.


----------



## mark&sue

1639

520 points at SSR since Oct 04 and live in the UK


Susan


----------



## musical2

#1640 !!


----------



## ShuisFan584

1641!

SSR owners since March 2005!


----------



## Coastie

1642!


----------



## Princess&CowboyMommy

I will post my first official post as a DVC member, lol...

(although I've been lurking for months)

We're #1643 - owners of Saratoga Springs DVC since December 2006.  We are hoping to add another 50-100 pts this month when we visit our home/OKW early next month 

Smiles,
Anjee


----------



## paults

we're up tp 1643 any more


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Wow!!!!!!!!!  There sure are alot of us.


----------



## casper

OK. I'm game for a count. I guess I'm 1644. SSR Member since Dec 06.


----------



## Claire L

1645 member here!

AKV Member since two weeks ago 

Claire


----------



## dallasdisneymommy

#1646

Saratoga Springs Owner, future owner of AKV or CRV.....


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

*#1647*

VWL Owners since July 2007

Hopefully, eventually - AKV too


----------



## kitsch4

1648

Bought at BCV in 2003 after visiting on rented points.


----------



## doddle

Member since 1998


----------



## disney_fan1972

#1649


----------



## Crazed_Pluto

*1650*

SSR since May 2007


----------



## Wilson.dvc

1651 here


----------



## DisneyDaze36

1652!!


----------



## Mike©

1653


----------



## KevGuy

*1654!!!*

member since April 07


----------



## ChelleinNC

1655!

Owners of SSR since June 07


----------



## mommylo

1656.  Owners of OKW, VWL, SSR and AKL.


----------



## disneymania10

1657.
Purchased AKV last week.


----------



## glovelsu

1658
AKV/SSR since 10/06


----------



## Peter Johnson

1659 and 1660, since we're co-owners and both use the DIS Boards.

Peter


----------



## tmccosker




----------



## elena05

1662


----------



## ryley26

1663 and counting


----------



## Pooh&Minnie

We just purchased 300 pts at SSR, so now we're #1664!


----------



## maraki527

#1665


----------



## Nicoal13

#1666 just closed last week on SSR


----------



## NedsTJ

#1667 -- Finally bought at SSR this past spring myself, but OKW with my parents since the beginning (what took me so long??)


----------



## bpmorley

NedsTJ said:


> #1667 -- Finally bought at SSR this past spring myself, but OKW with my parents since the beginning (what took me so long??)



Congrats & Welcome Home


----------



## AKV707

1668


----------



## Disneyaunt4

1669


----------



## GILL-WDW

#1670


----------



## TyRy

#1671

Just signed the papers yesterday for AKL!!


----------



## acourtwdw

1672 Bcv & Ssr


----------



## Michelle1125

1673


----------



## EeyoreJMH

1674


----------



## Tink-aholic

1675!  Whoo hoo!  My lucky number!


----------



## robhawk

1676
The Bowen Family


----------



## dunbarfamily

Make that 1677!  Yippee!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am officaly ssr wooohooo I got my mebernumber and all


----------



## ChrisMouse

Guess I should post here....VERY excited to be a DVC owner using this site. I wouldn't do ANYTHING without the DIS anymore!


1679


----------



## bph256

1680!

VWL & BCV

Considering AKV


----------



## groverdog

1681


----------



## DisneyBride'03

1682


----------



## PooksMom

1683!


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

1684 !


----------



## dmurphy42

1685---- Ssr


----------



## dbprimeaux

#1686 Ssr


----------



## Rwars10230

1687  Thank you sir may I have another


----------



## OlderMan

1673--okw.....


----------



## OlderMan

Oops..............1688


----------



## mel&me

Wow, this thread sure grew more than I thought it would, I thought the count was up there pretty good when I posted back somewhere around page 70


----------



## WaitingToMeetDumbo

*1689 - OKW & BWV*


----------



## javamom

1690 - BWV


----------



## RosiePosie35

1691 AKV.


----------



## Kathi OD

1692  BWV


----------



## brkgnews

1693.  AKV.   Wahoo!


----------



## Luigi's Girl

1694  Vwl & Ssr


----------



## Disneymommie

#1695  Ssr


----------



## CMedley78

1696: SSR and HHI


----------



## ahutton

1697  Okw


----------



## DisneyMama629

1698- Ssr


----------



## kato0627

1699 SSR and VAK


----------



## Mr.Monk

*1700* Hilton Head.


----------



## ReneeMoss

1701 - Okw


----------



## stuffedw/fluff

1702 Ssr


----------



## njmeisje

1703 - Bcv & Hhi


----------



## Kimmumum

1704 WLV


----------



## dreaming_of_disney__

1705 Ssr


----------



## claire_ont

1706 Akv


----------



## Reginak

1707 BCV and SSR

Wow!

Regina


----------



## highoctane

1708 
Ssr


----------



## schoen

1709


----------



## tinker925

1710  . . . Ssr


----------



## coloradodad

1711, Ssr


----------



## figment97

1712... brand spankin new (9-12-07) SSR.


----------



## tiggerguy2000

# 1713   Tiggerguy  


Wilderness Lodge Villas
Beach club Villas
Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## paults

bumping 

last # was 1713


----------



## MaryD73

1714 Akv


----------



## CarolinesMom

1715 Akv


----------



## jedspad

1716 Bwv


----------



## PooooohBear

1717 Akv


----------



## mathew-westfall

1718 AKV


----------



## WoodysRoundup

#1719   AKV


----------



## robtanya

1720 Akv


----------



## Tinkerdreams

1721 SSR


----------



## musical2

1722 Okw


----------



## Tumblwd501

1723 Ssr


----------



## thelionqueen

1724 Okw


----------



## KennySC

Only 16 more days until Food and Wine....


----------



## mrs pooky

#1726 SSR

First DVC trip in Jan 08. Can't wait to hear them say "Welcome Home!"


----------



## dzorn

#1727 AKV


----------



## Christy LOVES Disney

1728 AKV


----------



## welove Mickey/Minney

1729 SSR, OKW, VERO  Soon to be AKV and CRV(hopefully thinking)


----------



## Chester's Mum

1730 Bwv


----------



## lagunn

1731  AKV


----------



## drakester

dianeschlicht said:


> 15



1732 BCV


----------



## Coach81

1733  SSR
First trip to OKW coming soon!!!


----------



## disneychic

#73 -SSR, BWV & HHI Owner


----------



## kapeman

#1735, sort of. We passed ROFR, though, so I guess it counts, right?


----------



## 2disneydads

Please count us in; we own at BWV, SSR and AKV.  We hope to own at GCV and whatever is the name for the planned HI DVC resort.


----------



## schdp

#1737 AKL


----------



## Tiger926

#1738 - We own at SSR and AKV, Tiger


----------



## hogue123

#1739   AKV


----------



## DisneyLovingRN

#1740 - AKV!


----------



## lovemyblt

#1741 AKV


----------



## cropper

#1741 BWV


----------



## ilovecoasters

#1743 SSR


----------



## Stitch_Dude

#1744 Bcv


----------



## UrsulaDave

#1745

Animal Kingdom Villas!


----------



## ReneeMoss

#1736  280 Pts. OKW


----------



## dvcbnd

#1746 We own at OKW & AKLV's


----------



## PhilUK

#1747 Mostly Boardwalk, A little Vero & a little Old Key West.

Phil


----------



## denise

#1748   OKW......


----------



## minniestheone

1749


----------



## disneymayz

*1750* - OKW


----------



## 100_acre_woods

1751-akv


----------



## kathrna

1752


----------



## WorknFires

#1753

OKW
SSR
AKV

Cheryl & Robbie


----------



## buck4568

#1754


----------



## StaceySaulino

#1755


----------



## Mickey02

#1756

Beach Club & Saratoga


----------



## MikeS.

1757, own at ssr & akv.


----------



## Doris1962

1758  SSR AND BWV


----------



## mule714

#1759.  Bought 250 pts at BWV in 2000 sight unseen.  We bought soley on a co-worker's reccommendation.


----------



## mickeymom629

#1760 HH and VB


----------



## happydvcmember

1761 akv


----------



## Mystery Fan

#1762 Ssr


----------



## croozer

Vero Beach since 2001


----------



## podsnel

#1764 AKV
Everyone is so helpful and knowledgable here- I LOVE Disboards!!!!


----------



## disney54us

1765


----------



## mcrabeck

1766!


----------



## CarrianneB

1767


----------



## drag n' fly

1768


----------



## Bopsmom

1769
BWV  
 and like Mule714, we bought sight unseen from a co-worker's recommendation


----------



## mopee3

1770

Yee Haw!!


----------



## UAN

1771 - that's me.  New owner at AKL


----------



## cinmin

1772 - BWV Since 2004..thanks to the Timeshare Store and the Dis boards.


----------



## LarryKeith

Best investment I ever made.


----------



## Quiksilvr

#1774 Akv


----------



## wiltonken

#1775 Okw


----------



## CT_Bev&Jeff

# 1776

I am putting myself in here, even though we don't close on our VWL purchase until 31Dec07.  This is our first DVC purchase.

I already feel like an owner.  

I hope that this is ok with you all!

Jeff


----------



## thisisthelife

#1777
Best investment ever made.  We have been owners since 96 and keep adding on.  We currently have points at OKW,BWV,BCV, and now AKV and if rumors should come true will be adding on in the future to the Contemporary


----------



## BoosGram

We're "baby" members but happy to be counted among you!


----------



## iwannbindisnee

SSR this year--1st trip home Jan '08!


----------



## RLCarmichael

#1780


----------



## manascarfan

#1781


----------



## HUFF590

Barron and Rhonda


----------



## texansue

*#1783*


----------



## GoofyasGoofy

1784


----------



## flipflop




----------



## Shellandscott

1786


----------



## Mamadis

1787


----------



## llmurphy17

#1788


----------



## dismorgh

1789


----------



## dmurphy42

1790
Dennis and Noreen
SSR


----------



## Mickey4me!

#1791


----------



## vanderpawv

#1792 

Ssr


----------



## ph3isme

1793
SSR

1st post


----------



## mac521

1794

Ssr


----------



## holidaygirl

1795
Ssr


----------



## UP Disney

1796

Ssr


----------



## dizzi

# 1797

WOW.thats a good bit i think!


----------



## 5 for WDW

1798

SSR


----------



## huey578

1799  Akv


----------



## BCV Texans

1800 Bcv


----------



## matty204

1801 ssr, bwv and HH


----------



## Chip_and_Dales_Girl

1802 

Ssr


----------



## lordnamis

1803, Okw


----------



## spruce

1804
Okw, Bwv, Bcv


----------



## White_Sox_Fan

1805

Just purcashed a 175 & 50 pt contract today at the Doorway to Dreams store at Woodfield. Looking forward to making our first reservation.


----------



## carmie3377

1806 Ssr


----------



## disrailfan

1807 

AKV and OKW


----------



## Prinny27

1808


----------



## monkey11375

1809 Akv


----------



## Colmenares3

1810


----------



## mom2jennris

1811


----------



## toocherie

1812

Ssr


----------



## Pennykay

1813  Akv


----------



## gmboy95

1814


----------



## becca-becca

1815


----------



## karin037

1816


----------



## Nikisha421

1817


----------



## DVC Mater

1818, ooohhh is that lucky?
BCV


----------



## kerickson

1819


----------



## dizdave

1820


----------



## HeatherAnne

1821


----------



## wdwfan0123

#1822
OKW & HHI

Kristi


----------



## Ron from Michigan

#1823 Ron & Tina

We just bought into AKV.


----------



## mickeymorse

1824


----------



## stopher1

#1825


----------



## las3888

1826!!!


----------



## wvalx

1827 Hh


----------



## browniemtb

*1828* 

Brownie


----------



## mickeyman

1829!!!!!!!


----------



## delmar411

1830


----------



## TisBit

1831


----------



## goofy-4-ever

1832


----------



## jaykay

1833


----------



## tink'smom2B

1834


----------



## dbragas

1835


----------



## GopherHockey

#1836


----------



## marieNJkitty

1837


----------



## ak1024

1838!


----------



## amartel9

1839!!!


----------



## drakester

1840


----------



## momhmmx2

1841


----------



## grizbuzz

1842


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

1843


----------



## WDWJWEB1

# 1844 

I feel like i live on this site  some days, weeks, 

month's,  but I do love it and the people on it.  if it's 

DVC, it's here.


----------



## mr. figment

1845....my lucky number


----------



## mousemania

1846.....Love this site!!!


----------



## thepops

1847! keep em coming!


----------



## TopMop

1848


----------



## ToodlesRN

1849


----------



## Aunt Michelle

1850


----------



## DisDaydreamer

1851


----------



## BWV Dreamin

1852


----------



## mykidsintow

1853


----------



## PADISFAM

*1854*


----------



## disissue

1855


----------



## JSTX

*1856*


----------



## o4me2playn

1857!!


----------



## rstackjd

*Guess that makes me 1858*!


----------



## juliebrooks35

1859


----------



## ADAMANDLISA

****1860****


----------



## snowwhitemom

1861!!!!!!!!


----------



## modomo

1862


----------



## carolinadj

1863


----------



## Beaniebug

1864


----------



## caroleRWO

1865


----------



## rangermom

1866


----------



## toddlerhouse

1867


----------



## Fastpassme

1868


----------



## RCharnay

1869 checking in


----------



## frodgeslovedisney

1870.  New DVC member, new site member!


----------



## buckeyebill1995

1871!


----------



## fmed845

1872!!!


----------



## Marc A.

1873.....hike!!!!
Waiting for 7 months out to hit to book our first trip as DVC owners.


----------



## dcamdad

1874


----------



## ranthony

1875


----------



## culli

1876


----------



## nikkistevej

1877


----------



## disyady

1878


----------



## GGOOFY1

1879


----------



## Mom2BCCC

1880


----------



## funatdisney

1881


----------



## mommylibrarian

1882


----------



## milmom6

1883


----------



## scotttrippett

#1884


----------



## dvcdenise

Love my DVC
someone got in before me 1885


----------



## RxforDisney

#1886


----------



## sixisenough

1887- new owner of AKL


----------



## disalver

1888 - that was a good year . . . and is a good number.

New at OKW.


----------



## Marriedmyprince

disalver said:


> 1888 - that was a good year . . . and is a good number.
> 
> New at OKW.



#1889

Hey neighbor, we are in White Bear and SSR.    Good to see others from around here.


----------



## Jim from Jersey

1890::cop:


----------



## minnie1

#1891

OKW owners since 1996


----------



## wendyinoc

1892


----------



## jjpounds

1893

OKW Since 2000!!!


----------



## Arthur27

1894


----------



## marvali

1895 - AKV in Sept 2007


----------



## disgolfer1

#1896 

BCV owners 2003 and SSR owners 2005


----------



## Honeibee

#1897   

We close Monday, so I hope that still counts.


----------



## Chellymouse

#1898 
Bought in recently and anxiously awaiting to go home in August!!


----------



## Disneypirate85

#1899 JUST closed yesterday.....


----------



## babiektcher

#1900!!!


----------



## cfd91

#1901


----------



## Susan C

1902


----------



## mblsj

1903


----------



## Princesswanabee

1904


----------



## erin.w

1905


----------



## Vero4us

1906


----------



## sarah4770

1907


----------



## pixie08

1908


----------



## jenedpey

1909


----------



## lawlesslovewdw

1910


----------



## minnierealtor

1911


----------



## Peggy Jean

1912  Going home soon at SSR for the first time, CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## sb127

1913


----------



## Hygiene99

1914


----------



## tinkerbell 766

1915  Going home to AKV in December


----------



## #1DisneylandFan

1916

Going "home" in 9 days - woohoo!


----------



## MinnieLee

#1917 and going home in 51 days!


----------



## disneydom

*1918*


----------



## Meliechick

1919- Trying AKV for the 1st time in Sept. for the Expedition Everest Challenge.


----------



## PhantomBlot

1920


----------



## BrentR

1921


----------



## profdsny

Guess this makes me 1922. Next trip July 26th.


----------



## JCLNJ

1923


----------



## goldenears

1924


----------



## CBork1

1925


----------



## n2mm

1926


----------



## Jonesie

1927
 Own at Wilderness Lodge


----------



## lauriegs

1928

new AKV owners going home for the first time in 37 days!!!!!!


----------



## bmtta2003

1929
bwv


----------



## BobCosta

1930
Ssr  2004


----------



## SusieBea

1931


----------



## warpdarkmatter

1932


----------



## disissue

1933


----------



## magicbride2b

1934


----------



## VTNuke

1935


----------



## JerJan

*1936*
SSR owner


----------



## bszoo

1937
SSR owners and love every minute of it!!!


----------



## SMP

Own at BCV & SSR


----------



## edk35

1939

We own at SSR!!! I have to say though...I was a Dis member LONGGGGGG before I was a DVC member!!!


----------



## mpitzen

Animal Kingdom Villas (and hopefully soon BCV)


----------



## pilk706

1941...

... and counting


----------



## robdotsmith

1942 - Ssr!!


----------



## ariel & eric

1943 -okw


----------



## Disney  Doll

1944-OKW 2 contracts


----------



## phawley

1945--ssr


----------



## lsutigerita

1946


----------



## jennilynn510

1947--akv


----------



## realfam

1948  @ Ssr


----------



## MOUSEMOM156

1949-SSR


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

1950 AKV


----------



## GoldenBelle

1951  Ssr


----------



## Saratoga Souris

1952

OKW and SSR


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

1953- Okw


----------



## dvcdisney

1954

Bcv, Akv, Vb


----------



## Nftysqrt

1955 Akv!!


----------



## IggyLans

1956- ssr


----------



## appleorchard

1957--- Bwv


----------



## Disney1984

1958-bcv


----------



## Mrspaceman2

1959  Akv!!


----------



## MEGOOFYFAN

1960 Ssr


----------



## mmuskie

1961 - Bcv


----------



## socashark

1962 - Me and my wife (OPHKW)

AKV


----------



## disneymotherof3

We just closed today!!!!!       

1963  OKW


----------



## elderfam

1964 - Bwv, Bcv, Akv


----------



## harpetj

1965
Ssr


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

1966


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Darn! I was trying to be "1958".  

Oh well...1967 (it was a good year ), BWV


----------



## Big J

1968 - joined in 1997


----------



## snowdrift7

1969 (joined 1996)


----------



## Hummer2

1970 (joined 2004)


----------



## avamadison

1971 SSR since 2004


----------



## dj420okw

1972 - OKW since 1994, add on at OKW, then BCV, now AKV, next??????


----------



## dvczerfs

1973  First Time A Wdw!! Boardwalk 1999


----------



## minniekissedme

1974

Closed today at SSR!


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

1975


----------



## DoOverDreams

1976

SSR has been our home since February 2008!


----------



## knocker

1977

Animal Kingdom


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

1978


----------



## nilsene

2006 - Ssr


----------



## Jambo!

I think the poster above me meant to write that they were #1979, so that makes me :

#1980 - the start of a fun decade!


----------



## Budahman

*1981  *-  AKV, bought in September 2007. Had first official DVC stay April 2008, at WLV.


----------



## Bellona

1982!!!   Akv


----------



## DisneyRose

*1983
*


----------



## tammymacb

*1984*

Just closed at BWV...


----------



## Rellyrooly

1985That was a good year...lol


----------



## Dodie

*1986*

DH and I just bought VWL directly from Disney.


----------



## tbay

16


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

1988


----------



## GranddadTom

#1989


----------



## HolidayRoad

Just closed today BWV. Couldn't wait to finally post here!


----------



## Swan

#1991


----------



## SweetSally

#1992


----------



## PuckerupPiglet

1993!


----------



## lichevyguy

1994


----------



## 4boys531

1995


----------



## miksilver

1996


----------



## Dopey19

1997


----------



## edwardscpfd

1998

DVC SSR as of this week!!!


----------



## Noreendisfour

1999


----------



## marc

2000


----------



## taurus8012

2001       Animal Kingdom Villas  2


----------



## ldbrown318

2002!!! 1st trip in 15 days!


----------



## manntra

2003
  

I am on the boards daily looking for new information/questions/answers  

A wee bit addicted you might say!


----------



## bpmorley

manntra said:


> 2003
> 
> 
> I am on the boards daily looking for new information/questions/answers
> 
> A wee bit addicted you might say!



Don't hesitate to ask, there are many Disney experts here.


----------



## Chickkypoo

2004

I just closed yesterday, so I can finally join this list!


----------



## PrettyKitties

2005


----------



## DVCDAWG

2006


----------



## pennilessinpa

2007.

Joined in 2002


----------



## Goofy2937

*2008*

Joined 2005


----------



## DISHUD

2009
I just joined yesterday also!!!


----------



## mhmcduff

Happy New Owner at SSR!!


----------



## icouldlivethere

2011

We just closed on Friday.  Very excited!


----------



## spruce

2012....Owners since 1998. Board member since 97 or 98, I forget, my  August 99 join date was a server reset and original board join dates were lost. 
There were less then 1000 board members then, great boards....Thanks Pete!


----------



## njfamily

2013

Joined in 2007.


----------



## Maelstrom_

2014

Joined 2/2008, AKV.


----------



## disneyanimal

2015

AKV April of 2007


----------



## BiddleDD

2016

DVC member since 2005


----------



## disneynoob08

2017!   


dvc newbie! dec 07!


----------



## MomDad&2boys

2018!   

Just joined last week!!!


----------



## dutch1

DUTCH 1 joined OKW 1994 THE BEST THING MY FAMILY AND MYSELF EVER DID HAVE A DISNEY DAY 2019?


----------



## fullofcrop

2020

Been lurking for a while, here's my first post!


----------



## extremesoccermom

2021
As a new DVC owner looking forward to our first trip home Oct 15,2008 I am always reading and asking questions!


----------



## lilvinny

#2022


----------



## whamma

2023


----------



## du286

2024- DVC since 1997


----------



## disfountainofyouth

#2025


----------



## marx

2026

August 2007 AKV


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

2027

joined  2001  BCV


----------



## Raysplus1

2028

joined 2000


----------



## disfanforlife

2029

Joined AKV April 2008

Looking forward to first DVC trip 11/08!


----------



## LisaInNc

2030


----------



## danielle782001

2031


----------



## WilsonFlyer

2032


----------



## DSW96

2033


Joined 2000


----------



## iluvwdw18

2034

First purchased 180 at OKW in 2000, added another 200 in 2001, then added another 150 at Vero Beach in 2003.  Looking to add more, DH says no way!  (I am still working on him!)


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

2035

150 points at BWV in 2001


----------



## VacationKicks

2036


----------



## katemomto3

Akl...


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

#2038

Akv


----------



## brack

#2039

Ssr


----------



## teacher2525

2040


----------



## kam0202

2041


----------



## thumpermom

2042

Brand new member this month - yahoo!!


----------



## my3princes

2044


----------



## disworldnum1

2045


----------



## long_n_wrong

2046


----------



## Murphman

2047

New DVC member this month!  And my first Dis-board post!


----------



## r3ngels

2048


----------



## hlyntunstl

2049


----------



## brimel2527

2050!  Members since '95, and still loving it!


----------



## lacool

2051

DVCer and DisBoarder since December 2002!


----------



## mrsfascinating

2052


----------



## poohki

*2053*

members since 2006


----------



## mearshon

2054 ! !


----------



## Jenny0725

2055


----------



## GoofyDad13

2056

Closed this week.


----------



## JennyE

*2057*

First trip in 3 days!


----------



## McBaloo

2058

First trip as a DVC'er in 3 days


----------



## tigertamm

2059!!!


----------



## bookwormde

2060

Just settled today.

bookwormde


----------



## okworbust

2061


----------



## KELLY

2062


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

2063


----------



## Grandbuddy

2064


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

2065


----------



## pinkteacup

2066

joined 4/08


----------



## JackieB2008

*2067*


----------



## 54fab5

Happy SSR owner since 2006!!!!!


----------



## kingrob76

2069


----------



## pridwynn

2070
dvc owner and forum user since 4/08


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

2071


----------



## txo1474

2072.....bwv


----------



## Markeymouses

#2073...akv


----------



## nytimez

2074


----------



## Sarahtink

2075


----------



## Frisina04

2076


----------



## slp87

2077


----------



## littleducksmom

2078


----------



## ahalla

2079

Akv


----------



## Sheribo

*2088*
Proud owner at SSR.  Can I go home now? Please...


----------



## allaboutmm

2089


----------



## Arizona Rita

2090
Rita


----------



## Ronald Duck

2091


----------



## bluenosemickey

2092


----------



## cg1200

1465


----------



## JRMPoppins

2093


----------



## dopeyone

2094


----------



## jenna

2095


----------



## Kiderak

2096


----------



## taurus8012

2097 Animal Kingdom Villas Kidani Village ........  after 5 years on the fence I can finally say "Welcome Home".........my DVC family


----------



## CastleLight

2098


----------



## HayGan

2099


----------



## ajksmom

3000


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

ajksmom said:


> 3000




I think you mean 2100!


----------



## WalterYensid

*2101 but who's counting...  *


----------



## kfalsey

member #2102


----------



## gjengineer

2103


----------



## ebcr20

2104


----------



## oakmanner

2105


----------



## jamstew

2106


----------



## madge62

2107


----------



## LadyKay

2108


----------



## glennbo123

*2109*


----------



## bzzelady

_2110_


----------



## MIannie

Brand new member/owner at AKL.  Appreciate all the info I get at this site.


----------



## dnoyes

2112


----------



## Lampman




----------



## JanaD

2114


----------



## dis2cruise

2115


----------



## secretprincess

2116


----------



## albertagirl

2117...woo hoo


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

2118....just bought @ OKW!!!!


----------



## CDNTech

#2119


----------



## aesalsa

2120


----------



## ppppiglett

2121


----------



## RevBob

2122 -Brand new DVC owner.


----------



## mostyn17

2123


----------



## Avojeo

2124


----------



## MOMO2DK

2125

OKW and SSR


----------



## Diznee4me

2126

ºoº


----------



## Brave teacher

2127


----------



## Bichon Barb

2128


----------



## Kendallkat2

Maybe I should play this number.  

I love this site!!!!!


----------



## cliffy

2129


----------



## Kendallkat2

Guess this makes me 2129 or 2130. Now I'm confused!


----------



## James Goddard

I count you as 2130 and myself as:

#2131


Got my deposit in and paperwork in hand.  Waiting on the finishing steps from the home equity line of credit to pay the balance.  200pts at AKL.


----------



## dlz

I'll be 2132!  Love DVC, Love this site.


----------



## Lildalejrfan

Guess this makes me 2133


----------



## dopeygirl76

2134


----------



## csmoore1808

*2135*

as of yesterday!!!


----------



## ROIE01581

2136


----------



## Krissalee

2137!!!!!


----------



## NejTheLion

2138!


----------



## dnlbauer

2139!


----------



## Hunclemarco

*2140*

Learned a lot from these boards in the past week, and expect to in the years to come


----------



## MI mom of 3

*2141*


----------



## DISHUD

2142


----------



## loucrew

2143


----------



## mkpat

Omg!!! 

2144!!!


----------



## cruiseletters

#   2145


----------



## DISNEY CRAZY 69

2146


----------



## TwoGirlsandDisney

2147


----------



## bonnielynn

#2148


----------



## kdepot

# 2149


----------



## NHdismom

2150--and proud of it!!


----------



## tcmata

2151


----------



## Waltsworld

2152


----------



## Broker

2153


----------



## corky441

2154


----------



## ucancallmeflower

Just passed ROFR do I still count?????


----------



## mrmom456

2155


----------



## hygienejean

2156!  Wow!


----------



## Verandah Man

I guess this makes me #2157, we closed on our OKW resale 8 days ago!!!


----------



## Mulan2

Ok, we closed yesterday on our BWV contract so that makes us officially 2158!!!!!!


----------



## wisbucky

2159


----------



## Christine & family

2160!


----------



## bom_noite

Does *#2161* get a free Fast Pass for life?


----------



## NewmanFam6

#2162  Wow there are a lot of us on here!


----------



## borncinderella

2163!


----------



## minnie2

2164


----------



## Wendy1953

2165!!!!


----------



## leannwith3

2166!

New to the boards and new to DVC, but loving them both!  We just purchased DVC in May on our first trip to DisneyWorld!  I want to go back already.  Hubby thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

2167


----------



## Litty8

2168


----------



## HollyH

2169


----------



## Pardo714

2170


----------



## KyDVC

2171  Just made our first reservation at our home resort, OKW.


----------



## Dreamer13079

2172

Proud new owner at SSR!


----------



## Tinkybell

# 2173 Can't wait to return home (SSR) 8/2-8/9


----------



## tink6137130

2174


----------



## makthompson

#2175


----------



## AlexTina

#2176 

Just bought AKV this morning!!


----------



## jamie&Greg

2177 - going on first trip in October!!!  Own at WL


----------



## Married_Him_@_Disney

2178!   Members since 2007!


----------



## Snoopygirl

2179

We just had our first trip to VB and SSR!  We had a blast and I absolutely fell in  with Vero!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgoulette2

#1280 Going home for the first time 11/30-12/6.


----------



## Daisy414

1281 - new member at AKV. Going to SSR in Dec.


----------



## lilvinny

2182


----------



## DarleneAnne

2183
we are SSR owners


----------



## georgemoe

2184. New SSR owners last month. 1st trip home with be in December.


----------



## Disneymanic

2185 

 Going on our first trip Home in July


----------



## Lynn5700

2186  We just bought first phase of AKL,our first stay as DVC owners will be oct 1-8 staying at SSR.


----------



## rcgal2

#2187-owners of SSR


----------



## PiperMickey

#2188 Bought in at SSR in Feb 2007 after way too much procrastinating


----------



## BigEeyore

#2189 - bought AKV resale.  Our first trip home will be in October!


----------



## Mickey_Maniac

#2190 - BWV Owners since 2001


----------



## wingawh

#2191 Ssr


----------



## fireplug

2192 BWV, VB, SSR


Squid


----------



## higleytownheros

2193 - Ssr


----------



## Hunnypaw

2194


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

2195 y'all!


----------



## mousekechick

2197  Beach Club Villa


----------



## ChristieK0310

2198 - Saratoga Springs Resort - New Owners


----------



## Splat25

2199 - Animal Kingdom Villas new owner


----------



## bellazachmom

2200!!

Bought BCV in 2002!

 Pixie Dust to you all!

Jennie


----------



## DWNut

2201.

Bought SSR in 2006.  Traded it in for BCV in 2008.  (Okay, sold SSR and bought BCV instead).

Love Disney!!


----------



## Da Ebels

2202 - Bought SSR in 2004 and added on in 2007.


----------



## simmons_m

2203


----------



## bbluvsdis

2204. Bought SSR in 2006. Visited the first time in 2007 and came home to add on immediately!


----------



## drag n' fly

2205


----------



## ebmouse

2206


----------



## jendon1997

2207


----------



## hobie

#2208
BCV 6/29/08-7/11/08 6 days and counting.


----------



## gtrist4life

#2209 - I can't believe I never responded to this. I thought I had, but I searched the database for my posts and this thread wasn't listed. Sorry but I'm not going to scroll through over 2000 posts to fully check.(apologies if I did and the search missed it)


----------



## tikimimi

2210


----------



## mom3sonstt

2211       bought at OKW just over 10 years ago.  Bought at SS last fall


----------



## Gr82be

2212


----------



## JennM

#2213


----------



## fleurdelis

2214
Bought last week
Dec 08 AKL


----------



## acejka

2215


----------



## Bobbybear68

2216

Brand new member


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

*2217*


----------



## bczang

2218


----------



## amandelba

2219


----------



## Boardwalk Tigger

2220

Wow!!!


----------



## RickNJShore

2221


----------



## Maelstrom_

2222


----------



## rutgers1

2223


----------



## bgraham34

2224


----------



## karebear06

2225


----------



## NSL

2226


----------



## suzycute

2227


----------



## 2thfairy

2228


----------



## boardwalkowner

2229


----------



## Mickeypal1

2230


----------



## MDDisneyDevotee

2231


----------



## jejojual

2232


----------



## dromio42

2233


----------



## bearcats0428

2234


----------



## GymboAddict

2235


----------



## jujashmom

2236


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

2237


----------



## miste76

2238


----------



## pilgrimr

2239


----------



## gk90

*2240*

Finally I can post this--the process took us forever, 3 months from offer (resale) to closing!


----------



## dsnyl4nd

I hadn't seen this count before - glad I ran into it.


----------



## Buss Lightyear

We bought at SSR just before it sold out.


----------



## nobodies36

2243


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

2244


----------



## Dillon

2245


----------



## DisneyDVCFamily

2246


----------



## marlogood

2247


----------



## MeeskaMamaw

2248
my first post! had to get in on this one though! member AKV for 1 week! don't know how to do smileys yet


----------



## danielle782001

MeeskaMamaw said:


> 2248
> my first post! had to get in on this one though! member AKV for 1 week! don't know how to do smileys yet



Welcome to DVC and to the boards


----------



## janni518

Looks like that makes me # 2249.


----------



## srenga

#2250


----------



## RCDisneyFan

2251


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

2252


----------



## popisme

2253 


Brand New Owner.......


----------



## my*jck*luv

2254


----------



## disvaclub92

2255


----------



## princessfionasmom

2256   Okw


----------



## raydawn

2257  Ssr


----------



## DisneyDadC

A little slow with the post lol been Member for two yrs now


----------



## newharmony

2259. SSR and BWV.


----------



## avamadison

2260 DVC SSR for 4 years


----------



## hrsmom

*2261*

I have no idea how I've never seen this thread before!


----------



## DISDREAMIN2

*2262 *


----------



## peanmunch

2263  

300 points at BWV as of May 2008


----------



## Mickeypal1

2264


----------



## Leenie74

2265


----------



## Disney Spaz

2266


----------



## ITGirl50

2267


----------



## della

*2268*


----------



## bookswin

2269


----------



## GrandmaDeb

2270


----------



## PSL

*2271*


----------



## LittleSeacow

*2272*


----------



## DramaTech

2273


----------



## disneycrazed139

*2274*


----------



## HomerHog

2275


----------



## Figment56

2276 Wow, how did I miss this one!


----------



## prettypixie

#2277 Add me to the list


----------



## razster

me too please

# * 2278  *


----------



## dvcdad64

*2279 *add me to the list


----------



## Pat817

Me Too!   2280


----------



## MenashaCorp

BWV!!   *2281*


----------



## jdb1232

2,282 and counting...


----------



## marnietch

#2283!! Wow!


----------



## pnyltwk

2284 and counting the days to our December trip!!!


----------



## raiden

2285!


----------



## donaldbuzz&minnie

2286!


----------



## Slowbee

2287 - yeah for us...


----------



## smsnorthup

2288!!


----------



## Talkingwoody

2289, my lucky number.


----------



## mouseketeer70

2290


----------



## TimeforMe

2291--guess I'll have to play that number now!


----------



## mumto3girls

#2292


----------



## BLUEJAY

2293


----------



## moredisneyplease

#2294


----------



## jazmyin

2295


----------



## tigger & mickey

2296


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

2297


----------



## Sorceress_Minnie

2298


----------



## artesian

2299


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

...not even 1% of DVC members.


----------



## Disney2XS

2300


----------



## frozenmickey

2301!!


----------



## gingermouse17

2302


----------



## kpatches

2303


----------



## Rowaena

Hmm... 2304!


----------



## paults

we had 2304 DVC owners posted on this thread THAT THEY USE THIS SITE till it just stopped.

Now lets continue. Starting after number2304

For those of us who can remember this thread back then PLEASE DON'T  POST AGAIN
lets see if we can get to 5000


----------



## booklady

2305


----------



## mdsd8700

2306


----------



## dvc at last !

2307


----------



## CMOORE185

2308


----------



## mecllap

2309


----------



## dismagiclover

2310


----------



## elmonshea

2311


----------



## VG9493

2312


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

2313


----------



## wbl2745

2314


----------



## gojoe

2315


----------



## Kims09

2316


----------



## Sandisw

2317!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marie1981

2317


----------



## GoofyasGoofy

Sandie and Marie posted at the same time, so that makes me 2319!!!!!!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I'm 2320 then.


----------



## taaren

2321


----------



## jupers

2321...Although I'm not even sure I've closed on my purchase yet!


----------



## disfanforlife

2322


----------



## docusmc1

That makes me 2323


----------



## RayRing

*#2324*


----------



## Tamar

2325


----------



## adminjedi

2326


----------



## hopare

2327


----------



## Rochester Disney Fan

2328


----------



## melk

2329


----------



## supersuperwendy

2330!


----------



## Bellecruiser

2331.  This is fun.


----------



## steph

2332


----------



## krishouse

2333!!


----------



## Havana

2334


----------



## mlandgrebe

2335!


----------



## Alice-in-wonder

2336!!


----------



## pixie921

2337


----------



## arthur06

2338


----------



## Dacky619

2339


----------



## mom of princessx2

2340


----------



## Mouse511

2341


----------



## kristenrice

2342!


----------



## TosaTrio

*2343*


----------



## wdwlver

2344


----------



## RescueRanger

2345


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

2346


----------



## DebbieW

2346


----------



## com_op_2000

2348


----------



## thewesterberg

2349


----------



## mimmiepnp

2350


----------



## OKWNutt




----------



## Isaiah55.1

DVC Members since March 1993.  Some of our best family memories are our annual trip to Old Key West, including pontoon boat rides to Disney Village Marketplace (Now Downtown Disney), Conch fritters at Goods and Olivia's, and Jimmy Buffet music poolside.


----------



## iluvtheworld

2353


----------



## DISHUD

#2354


----------



## djo

2355


----------



## sarahk0204

2356


----------



## Rocknfamily

2357


----------



## Metsoskil

2358


----------



## mikayla'sMom

2359


----------



## Belle's Castle

2360


----------



## Disneyx6

2361


----------



## kellyman

2362


----------



## Beth

2363

Wow - am I late to this party!!

...DVC members since April 1997.
DISBoard since May 1998.....


----------



## bluenosemickey

2364 dvc 2007


----------



## MissLiz

2365!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

2366


----------



## DizDays

2367


----------



## Buckeye Fan

2368


----------



## jstarcze

*2369*


----------



## theww228

2370


----------



## Melani

2371


----------



## FigmentLady

2372


----------



## mickeys girl 52

2373


----------



## WAWDWLUVER

2374


----------



## DizDragonfly

2375


----------



## amackay

2376


----------



## ELKHUNTER

2377


----------



## fireman17

2378 Saratoga Springs..


----------



## capt445

2379


----------



## scout68

2380  akv


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

2381 BLT & Aulani


----------



## fun4all

#2382 akv/ saratoga springs


----------



## Dziactor

#2383 blt & gcv


----------



## DisneyStoryMania

# 2384 OKW " and lovin DVC"


----------



## bpmorley

2385.  Saratoga Springs & Bay Lake Towers


----------



## stmize

Okw


----------



## DVC Dude

I guess that I am DVC/DIS Member 2386

I own at Saratoga Springs Resort and Bay Lake Towers


----------



## Cajun28

*2387 Boardwalk Villas*


----------



## FRANKTSJR

2388 bwv


----------



## DISFANSHAN

2389 blt


----------



## zawisza

2390 ssr


----------



## DVC Grandpa

2391 - bcv


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

2392 - akv


----------



## BillPA

2393
okw, bcv, vwl


----------



## uicbear

2394
ssr


----------



## GoofyJ

2395


----------



## ericamcl

2396 - okw, akv


----------



## OHJ

2397


----------



## dopey2

2398 - okw, ssr


----------



## Nancy F

2399 blt


----------



## jandj524

2400 - bwv, blt


----------



## gabriellyn

2401 AKV

Holy smokes!  Lots of owners!


----------



## carlbarry

2402
Old Key West


----------



## brenbrady

@2403
Bay Lake Tower


----------



## StevesBLT

2404--blt


----------



## robandkelly13

2405 - akv


----------



## arielrocks

2406 - blt


----------



## dairyqueenmom

2407 - akv


----------



## wcpamotm

#2408

vwl


----------



## pamickey

2409 - BWV since 2000

Terri


----------



## Friendofpluto

2410- blt 2009


----------



## kmann728

2411- BLT


----------



## ccoymsrd

#2412 - AKV, VGC, and BLT


----------



## sandieb

2413   We have 4 contracts-3 @ BCV & 1@ HH. Members since 2002.


----------



## Swimmergirl

2414 - blt


----------



## jedspad

2415 bwv


----------



## Jack's dad

2416 BLT as of June 2010!


----------



## tiedyetony

#2417


----------



## DisneyDame27

2418 ssr


----------



## ajf1007

2419. Akv


----------



## JWG

2420

bwv & blt


----------



## peabody58

2421; blt


----------



## CarolynMink

2422   ssr & vwl


----------



## kenakoch

2423 akl


----------



## Mick@Tink

2424:  BWV and BLT


----------



## Wenny

2425: okw


----------



## szymcl

2426 bwv & vb


----------



## Sunshine22

*2427*


----------



## Disneypubgal

2428 - owners since 97... have added on 4 times over the years at BWV and SSR


----------



## Carl'n'Ellie'sDad

2429 = 7 * 347  (Cool prime factorization -- sorry for math-geekiness!)

Forgot to mention SSR '04


----------



## Ftwild5

2430 - blt


----------



## lakohls

2431 - ak


----------



## VickiVoice

#2432 also from Indy!  OKW since 4/13/2011

Go Butler Bulldogs!


----------



## Mom B

2433  but I had to do a search first to make sure I didn't post when this first began...!


----------



## Mjkre

2434 ssr


----------



## rmcildw2m

2425  hhi


----------



## mrebuck

2436 bw & vb


----------



## Califgirl

*2437*  hhi & bwv
         owners since 1998


----------



## Cindyrellablue

2438 blt


----------



## BUDDYBEAR

2439 bcv  bwv  okw


----------



## briangib

2440 okw


----------



## artesian

2441 ssr


----------



## Lost in Neverland

2442 okw


----------



## a742246

2443 bwv okw ssr


----------



## PMDR59

2444 akl


----------



## Harleyis#1

2445 ssr vb


----------



## lowe@massed.net

2446


----------



## GrumpyBelle

2447


----------



## Disney Princess

2448


----------



## DONTMINDME

# 2449 aklv


----------



## riatees

#2450 OKW, BW and VB!


----------



## nursegirl

2451 HHI


----------



## dbs1228

2452 BLT and SSR


----------



## luvdamouse91

2453 vwl & bcv


----------



## PoohsFan1

2454 BLT


----------



## friends with mickey

2455, OKW and SSR


----------



## ppoe65

2456  akv


----------



## On the Lake

2457    SSR & Aulani


----------



## clayfolks

2458 akv


----------



## Norm1

2459 okw, akv


----------



## bbluvsdis

2460 ssr & vgc


----------



## tidefan

2461 - SSR and BLT


----------



## JaneSparrow

2462 - blt


----------



## Leenie74

2463 - SSR (and hopefully BWV soon)


----------



## fflmaster

2464 BCV and BLT


----------



## Skrutti

# 2465 bcv & okw


----------



## dizkneedreamers

2466

Just married and just bought in. first trip in September!!!!!


----------



## jdubs808

2467 BLT


----------



## goofylovers

2468 BLT


----------



## nolanboys

2469, SSR


----------



## Mfgs

2470.  AKV


----------



## MinnieInMI

2472 vb


----------



## ohana7

2473. Vwl. Ssr


----------



## RocketEAR99

2474, akv


----------



## Wedgeh

2475 akv, blt


----------



## kamik86

2476 akv


----------



## ziggy298

2477 blt


----------



## OhioDVC

2478
OKW, BCV, VWL, SSR, AKV, BLT, VGC, Aulani


----------



## Stickfigure

2479- BLT


----------



## Dennyha

2480   ssr


----------



## lovedisney50

2481 okw


----------



## BEASLYBOO

2482 okw


----------



## sportsmom3279

2483  okw


----------



## skylynx

2484  SSR, AKL, VWL

Me, 51  DH 53 DD 18  DS 15


----------



## mphillips76

2485 SSR, OKW
Me (34), DH (34), DD (3), DS (2)


----------



## Agent P

#2486, akl


----------



## mjc2003

2487 (BCV, just closed last week!)


----------



## UGAFan0829

2488-ssr


----------



## My 2 princesses

2489


----------



## Ryansdad0727

2490 (ssr)


----------



## DaraAllen

2491


----------



## DougEMG

2492  - ssr & okw


----------



## DopeyDave

2493 - okw


----------



## rpk1951

2494 bcv


----------



## Spectres

2495 bwv


----------



## DisMomme

2496  akv


----------



## LJM721

#2497 blt


----------



## Gowahoowa

#2498  vwl & blt


----------



## LJD2143

2499 blt


----------



## disneymagic316

2500

bwv,vb,ssr,hhi


----------



## chemonie

# 2501  ssr


----------



## mvc1997

2502

okw   bwv


----------



## mom2cobysyd

#2503  blt


----------



## PurpleTurtle

#2504 - okw


----------



## jarret.walters

#2505-blt


----------



## quirty30

#2506 (blt & akv)


----------



## CrazyDuck

2507 vgc


----------



## StalkerX

#2508

BLT


----------



## sanibel93

2509 okw


----------



## dadof2

2510-wlv


----------



## divehard

#2511 Bwv


----------



## plutofreak

#2512 okw


----------



## Ramsfan28

#2513
blt


----------



## Meriweather

#2514
okw, vwl, vgc


----------



## hjgaus

#2515
BCV & VGC (2nd VGC trip this May in Grand Villa! LOVE IT!!)


----------



## Pakey

#2516

BCV and SSR


----------



## Squidrific

#2517

akv, bcv, vwl


----------



## mecanterbruy

# 2518
blt


----------



## EWL

# 2519 
akv


----------



## BCV2003

#2520

bcv


----------



## BLLB

2521

bwv


----------



## Desnik

#2522

ssr & akv


----------



## NJShoreDad

#2523

blt


----------



## omalley1118

#2524


----------



## Disneypirate85

#2525


----------



## M.E.

2526


----------



## Malaguti Ball Clan

2527


----------



## disney212

BLT

New to site and DVC.


----------



## goofball04

2529
akv


----------



## hmillerbarilla

2530

bcv & blt


----------



## BLTLDZ

2531
BLT


----------



## parlay

*#2532*


----------



## been2marceline

#2533

akv, ssr, gcv


----------



## boiseflyfisher

#2534
gcv


----------



## Mickeychlorians

2535
ssr,blt


----------



## bakenatj

ssr


----------



## G Force

Vwl, ssr, blt


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

*2538*
bwv & wlv


----------



## Ragnrok23

2539

blt!


----------



## Mama2Matthew

2540...  BLT


----------



## jakenjess

2541

SSR


----------



## akl-fan

Akv


----------



## FindTheMickeys

2543

SSR


----------



## ppjluvsdvc

2544

bcv & ssr


----------



## sherylcin

2545


----------



## dvcdisney

2546


----------



## lucyskys

2547


----------



## medic318

2548


----------



## iwannbindisnee

2549


----------



## TPBChick

2550


----------



## FLmomof2

#2551


----------



## BrentKohl

2552


----------



## girlsn980103

Count me in!


----------



## Bouncin-Tigger

2554


----------



## letitsnow

I love DVC! Our first trip is coming up but not soon enough!!!


----------



## letitsnow

Guess I was too slow


----------



## NancyDVC

2556 Loving DVC and OKW!


----------



## mkymse9

2557


----------



## disneyfanbcv

2558


----------



## FourM's

2559


----------



## Mert

2559


----------



## Mert

2560  Someone beat me to the punch by a second LOL


----------



## BBG-BLT

2561


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

2562


----------



## TXDad

2563


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

2564


----------



## princess sparkle p

2565


----------



## MaryPA

2566


----------



## mouseaider

2567


----------



## Harlemgirl720

2568


----------



## psimon

2569!


----------



## 3disneylovers

2570


----------



## Shleedogg

2571


----------



## Minnie Annie




----------



## rebstone

2573


----------



## b-1

2574 bwv


----------



## Iceman13

2575


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

2576.  I don't see where I have replied before.  I hope my icon showing that is correct.


----------



## sissy_ib

2577


----------



## Lindabelle

2578


----------



## Wests4Disney

2579


----------



## DVC Eric

2580


----------



## missycj96

2581


----------



## vladimir10

2582


----------



## J3nn78

2583


----------



## wesmom

2584


----------



## islandbound1day

2585


----------



## Mycuteboyz3

2586


----------



## dahwolf

2587 blt!


----------



## the donut

2588 Yay VGC!


----------



## tea pot

2589


----------



## kdepot

2590


----------



## Flora Fan

2591 blt


----------



## Spencerfamilynj

*2592*


----------



## JLVermillion

2593


----------



## imchatti

2594


----------



## DVC96

2595


----------



## MinnesotaMouse

*2596* 

BLT!!


----------



## twinboysmom

2597


----------



## mikron

2598


----------



## DisFanInCO

2599!


----------



## disneydreamingdebby

2600!


----------



## primecap

2601 AKV and BLT


----------



## dr&momto2boys

2602!


----------



## Girlie1

2603


----------



## Sugardimples

2604


----------



## Atchley

2605


----------



## rentayenta

2606


----------



## Evette

2607


----------



## deebits

2608


----------



## rmonty02

2609


----------



## bakalorber

2610


----------



## Presley

2611 VGC and HHI


----------



## Tea4Alice

2612 blt


----------



## tdonnell56

2613 ssr


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Owner at AKV and Kidani is AMAZING. I feel it has a very intimate atmosphere that the mega resorts do not have. The lobby size is perfect for this addition to the Animal Kingdom lodge,


----------



## pearljim

2615 - okw & ssr!!


----------



## runner_princess

2616 - blt!


----------



## wulfekamp

2617

Bleach club


----------



## kjd469

2618- AKV & Aulani


----------



## noodle7729

2619 - BCV

Jamie


----------



## Woosterguy

2620

blt


----------



## bbn1122

2621 blt


----------



## defnjeb

2622 - ssr


----------



## whamma

2623 akv & blt


----------



## jennybear

2624 ssr


----------



## worco

2625

akv


----------



## Kiann3

2626 GCV and BLT


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

2627 - BWV & AULani


----------



## mckryan

2628 BCV and AKV


----------



## PhillyMc

2629 blt


----------



## Pixieflip

2630 - Vero


----------



## lark

2631 blt


----------



## Marianne0310

*2632 bwv*


----------



## Sneezie

2633 -  ssr


----------



## WildernessMickey

2634

ssr


----------



## anna08

2635   bcv & blt


----------



## K9pal

2636 ssr


----------



## CocosMeme

2637


----------



## Hopefully

2638 bcv


----------



## helenk

2639 akv & vwl


----------



## ree123

2640 SSR and AKV


----------



## godalejunior

2641 vgc


----------



## katejay

2642

bwv


----------



## grace&philipsmom

2643

bcv & bwv


----------



## epress

2644 ssr


----------



## crocko

2645 akl


----------



## fabricmage

2646 akl


----------



## Smile

2647


----------



## LittleWonders

2648


----------



## vellamint

2649


----------



## kawigrl

2650


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

2651


----------



## docsnort

2652 okw & hh


----------



## dopeyone

2653


----------



## DisOwl

2654


----------



## rutgers1

2655


----------



## soxyes

2656


----------



## rbeale8

2657 blt akl


----------



## karebear06

2658


----------



## 8timesblessed

2659 vgc


----------



## Disneymanic

2660


----------



## kstinw19

2661


----------



## tinkerfan1

2662


----------



## marcgiu

2663
Go OKW


----------



## disprincessatheart

2664 all our points at Blt!


----------



## jordanterri

2665


----------



## YEWDVC

2666

Yvonne


----------



## smcabee

2667


----------



## Mlissa88

2668


----------



## New York Digger

2669   BLT and BLT ONLY... twice a year !!!


----------



## LSchrow

2670


----------



## WDWMom

2671


----------



## Mousewerks

2672


----------



## Best Aunt

2673


----------



## KBoopaloo

2674 - akv


----------



## headgorilla

2675


----------



## burberryplaid

2676


----------



## Caren

2677--BLT and OKW


----------



## Blueyed Girl

2678


----------



## Goofy-Runner

2679


----------



## margitmouse

2680!

play that number


----------



## Erineliza38

2681!!


----------



## rock_doctor

2682


----------



## jennylyn_b

2683!!!!


----------



## jlwhitney

#2684!!!


----------



## drumms2112

2685


----------



## bus driver

2686


----------



## bob_and_mary

2687


----------



## Kelblum

2688


----------



## erin.w

2689


----------



## cpcat

2690


----------



## ses1230

2691


----------



## SophiasDad

2692


----------



## katieam1

2693


----------



## momma of 2

2694


----------



## Mosleymouse

2695


----------



## HannaBelle

2696


----------



## melissa37

2697


----------



## bearpele

2698


----------



## Plutofan

2699


----------



## Deb loves Disney

#2700

Woohoo, I love even numbers 

We own at BLT but have yet to actually stay there!


----------



## thewrightswv

#2701

I love the DISboards and enjoy reading posts almost daily. My questions are answered before I even know that I have a question.


----------



## Bribrittmom

2702 and i am here too often!


----------



## NatashaDisneyCM

2703


----------



## Disneybuckeye

2704


----------



## RachaelA

2705


----------



## tiggeraholic

2706


----------



## Peepster

2707

VWL since 2001  

Still loving it!

da Peepster


----------



## LisaDKG

2708 as of last Thursday!


----------



## mrsfascinating

2709


----------



## cj9200

2710


----------



## laura-k

*2710*

    Long time Disney Visiter -
BLT Owner since 2008 add on 2011


----------



## ADP

I don't think I've checked-in here yet.  

*2712*


----------



## disneynp

2713


----------



## TheSchultzFamily

2714


----------



## TheIncredibles!

2715


----------



## Golden Rose

Don't think I remembered to check in yet...

2716


----------



## missy2217

2717


----------



## Nadine&Scott

2718


----------



## FullAB

twenty-seven hundred and ninteen


----------



## Mousewerks

2720


----------



## Irishmom23

#2720! On Disboards for a long time, new DVC owner 7/2011!


----------



## dor1

2721


----------



## michellev

2722


----------



## allegoricduck

2723!


----------



## Dogwithahat

2724  Own now at BWV and BLT


----------



## mdparker88

2725

bcv & blt


----------



## FindTheMickeys

2726 SSR


----------



## MukilteoSailor

2727 - Aulani


----------



## CWO4DVC

2728  OKW   SS  HH


----------



## Geomom

2729 okw


----------



## curtlorij

2730  okw and vero beach


----------



## ffcheff

2731 Blt owner


----------



## mellormousee

#2732-  ssr


----------



## disney_bob

2733

ssr


----------



## DIS_MERI

2734 okw


----------



## PamMulan

2735 okw


----------



## TaleasoldasTime

2736 -blt


----------



## jrtoastyman

2737 blt


----------



## Donna M

2738 - ssr


----------



## yensid9111

2739--akl, gcv, hhi


----------



## darbry

2740-blt


----------



## sweetdana

2741  

ssr


----------



## dcamdad

2742 - okw


----------



## shawnk63

2743 - okw


----------



## SmilingGrump

2744 - akv


----------



## minnie6895

2745 - vwl, blt


----------



## Mister Incredible

2746- bwv


----------



## TiffJ

2747 ssr


----------



## saintstickets

2748 - okw, bwv, vwl


----------



## DisneyCruisin'

2749 - akl


----------



## ilovepooh

2750 vwl


----------



## Ansky

2751   ssr


----------



## arpasquajr

2752


----------



## Dj20411

2753


----------



## Kathymford

2754


----------



## Pirate Jack

2755 blt


----------



## seelyt2

2756 Kidani


----------



## DisneyHeather

2757 vgc


----------



## dancnorris

2758 blt


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

I already counted :good vibes  Just wanted to say with all these owners on the DISboards, I wish more would wear LGMHs, I'd love to meet you!!


----------



## tbay

2759 saratoga springs


----------



## mellvswdw1

2760....ssr, akv, blt


----------



## Flyerfan

2761....ssr


----------



## Kelnick

2762
ssr


----------



## lsg85

2762 ssr


----------



## M5ward

2763 - ssr & bwv


----------



## Mikey'swife

2764


----------



## gailg3horses

2765


----------



## 2Xited4Disney

2766


----------



## Strawberry's mom&dad

2767 blt


----------



## js

2768

2769 (karensi, my dm)

SSR Owners


----------



## robertdangelo

2769


----------



## Pirate4Ever

2770- ssr


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

2771- akv


----------



## HiggledyPiggledy

2772
BLT


----------



## whayes

2773
ssr & blt


----------



## lmshaggard

2774 - BLT and GC


----------



## mikeweider1

Ssr & akv


----------



## anonymousegirl

2776

blt


----------



## Tumblwd501

2777

ssr


----------



## disnewbie108

2778


----------



## relspeak

2779

BLT and VGC


----------



## cbnsoul

2780


----------



## dvcterry

2781


----------



## Worktoplay

2782

okw, bwv, hhi, ss


----------



## quinnc19

2783


----------



## fitzpa

2784


----------



## Gregowa

2785


----------



## nu2dvc

2786


----------



## iteachlit

2787


----------



## silmarg

2788


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

2789


----------



## Kerchak

2790- my lucky number


----------



## pam95

2791 - Just bought.


----------



## DVC_Dreamer

2792


----------



## jocin3

2793 just purchased


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

jocin3 said:


> 2793 just purchased



WELCOME HOME 2793 ! 

2794


----------



## MikeNY

2795

SSR and BLT


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

2796 -



BLT and AKV owners!!


----------



## CarpeDisney

2797

AKV Owners.


----------



## dvc4life

2798.

Own at SSR &  BLT


----------



## Princessofthehouse

2799

SSR and AKV


----------



## i*heart*minniemouse

2800 OKW


----------



## derricksonb

2801

BCV since 2003


----------



## KatieRach

#2802

okw!!!


----------



## psac

2803   

BWV!


----------



## jwfrost

2804

bcv


----------



## rillsung

#2805
bwv


----------



## Bill and Jen

2806

AKV and SSR


----------



## MinnieLee

#2807

BCV & VWL


----------



## disneynut

2808


----------



## ohtarabell

2809


----------



## pyrxtc

2810


----------



## toniosmom

2811


----------



## Suellen

2812


----------



## bianca

2813


----------



## starstruck93

2814


----------



## dlm1017

2815. AKV


----------



## leelee9878

2816 - AKV and BLT


----------



## makthompson

2817


----------



## juncker

2818


----------



## Gowahoowa

2819


----------



## Disneymagic09

2820 BLT - 2009


----------



## ldietiker

2821


----------



## Bill K

2822


----------



## maureenmac

2823


----------



## hbehrman

Jinx originally 2823 I edited my post though

2824


----------



## Ms.Minnie

2825


----------



## foleymk

2826


----------



## buzz2

2827


----------



## swc1061

2828 wow my lucky number


----------



## Disjunky

2829, whew thats a lot


----------



## Cmbar

2830!


----------



## drysdaleo

2831


----------



## genmasjoy

2832


----------



## rjvose17

2833


----------



## Lauren0505

2834


----------



## DHar

2835..own at BLT


----------



## Tinkbellfan

2836 - bcv & blt


----------



## mlholster

2837- blt


----------



## junglejoy

2838 - vgc


----------



## miwdwfan

2,839


----------



## janner

2,840

Bought at BWV in 2000, when it and OKW were the only DVC resorts.  Can't believe how many there are now.

BWV is still our favorite because of proximity to two great parks and several fine restaurants.

Janet


----------



## Montana Minnies

2,841


----------



## stitchineeyore

2842


----------



## dlhvac

2843


----------



## Kelblum

2844


----------



## Oshawa

2845


----------



## amberkow

2846


----------



## BCDisneyFan

2847


----------



## Ryfun

2848


----------



## wendydarling826

2849 BCV and SSR


----------



## BoomNLeon

#2850!


----------



## marie1981

2851


----------



## bltpoppins

2852!


----------



## RocketEAR99

2853!


----------



## brenbrady

2854
We have visited Disney since it opened many times, now a owner at Bay Lake for the last couple of years, have learned more on this site than anywhere else.


----------



## tup1830

yea baby!


----------



## Mert

and the list just keeps growing


----------



## downontheBW

2857


----------



## crocnzen

2858


----------



## njtinkmom

2859!


----------



## Acirish11

2860


----------



## wiltonken

2861


----------



## NeedMorePoints

2862


----------



## Marine Mom

2863!


----------



## philly241

2864


----------



## Silver Queen

2865

Count me in!


----------



## mikmin

2866


----------



## awilliams4

2867


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

2868

I don't post often, but still pop in when trip planning.

BCV 2002


----------



## Jenio

2869!


----------



## ppony

2870


----------



## rpk1951

2871


----------



## SoCalKDG

2872

Dropped BWV and added VGC.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

2873!

BLT - I use this site to stay up to date and learn as much as possible about using my membership.  This site also helped me make the decision to buy.


----------



## nadiakim

2874 

Brand new owners.


----------



## jforever52

2875

VGC--officially been owners for 1 yr last July!!!  Love using this site for "research"


----------



## heathers4um

2876 

OKW


----------



## bnk1120

2877

VWL owner who LOVES the DIS!


----------



## Inga

2878

Inga

OKW and WL!


----------



## LisaRN97

*2879*


----------



## sanibel93

2880


----------



## dumbo_buddy

2881


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

2882 akv 2010


----------



## SDmouse

2883 AKV, VGC, OKW, SSR

Staying at BCV Sep 25-OCT 5, HHI OCT 5-7


----------



## Hunnypaw

2884   BCV


----------



## Corinne

2885


----------



## Disney 24/7

2886


----------



## Micca

Guess I'm 2887 for SSR and BLT


----------



## karana

Nice showing everyone, we are 2888! SSR (cant wait to try those THV's)


----------



## dwg

2889 bwv


----------



## TLBlair

2890 ssr


----------



## Rora

2891 Grand Cal and Aulani


----------



## bonrea

2892


----------



## Bullseye

2893 BLT


----------



## YEWDVC

2894 Kidani Village at Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## dvccruiser76

2895 bwv


----------



## BillandChris

2896 okw


----------



## SabresFan

2897 Saratoga Springs - 150 points


----------



## BraveCruiser

2898
DVC owners at BCV and BLT


----------



## lnevo

2899 BLT owners since 2010!


----------



## disneyfreak89

2900
Owners since 2010 (OKW)


----------



## Cleocat

2901


----------



## DisneyBride'03

2902...Members since 2007  220 SSR points


----------



## DisTito69

2903 here!


----------



## dduffin

2904 

SSR owners


----------



## lundve

2905

SSR owners since 2005


----------



## Micca

When we get to 3000 let's start a valet parking business and insist that Disney retain our company for the resorts.  We'll still pay the $12 per day, but the kickbacks are gonna be awesome


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Micca said:


> When we get to 3000 let's start a valet parking business and insist that Disney retain our company for the resorts.  We'll still pay the $12 per day, but the kickbacks are gonna be awesome



So whats the name of the business????!!!


----------



## cloudnut220

2906

DVC kid since 1993, DVC owner since 2009.


----------



## Micca

DisneyBride'03 said:


> So whats the name of the business????!!!



"Mickey's Not So Stingy Parking Perk"


----------



## kjkelley

2907 Owners at SSR & BCV.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Micca said:


> "Mickey's Not So Stingy Parking Perk"



A+ on the name...MNSSPP....


----------



## BrotherBear

2908  Owners at OKW and BLT


----------



## DISDREAMIN2

2909  
owner SSR


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

2910

AKV and VGC owners!


----------



## Audray

2911


----------



## capttigger

2912


----------



## Gomer

2913.  Just bought at AKV.


----------



## dreamlinda

2914 ~ ssr


----------



## nitrot150

2915 - bwv


----------



## goldilocks_63

2916


----------



## mdgpop

2917  bcv and vero


----------



## jdubs808

2918 blt


----------



## 3dog2kidmom

#2919 BLT

Just saw this thread for the first time.


----------



## disneybirds

#2920

BCV and HHI


----------



## disneypoor

#2921
BLT!


----------



## delaneyc52

2922  Vero and BWV


----------



## Husurdady

2923........okw


----------



## zellda

2924  okw, ssr, & akv


----------



## Lady V

2925 ssr


----------



## Riverrunner

2926 VGC


----------



## goodferry

2927 Blt


----------



## ccsmith312

2928 blt/okw


----------



## Kidanifan08

2929 - akv


----------



## rhonimouse

2930, BLT


----------



## crewmatt

2931 akv


----------



## nutc4disney

2932  SSR

use the site for all kinds of information.  DVC owners since 2009 and just added another 100 points.


----------



## goofymom68

2933 ssr


----------



## helloirishkitty

2934

BLT and VWL.. just saw this thread


----------



## Terri O

2935, ak


----------



## Baileymouse

2936 okw


----------



## Tammi67

2937 ssr


----------



## mirel

2938 bcv & ssr


----------



## ibela

2939, ssr & blt


----------



## TK Brown

2940, AKL!! North Carolina.


----------



## csmommy

2941........okw


----------



## TALB

2942  OKW and BWV


----------



## PrincessYessenia

2943 akv!


----------



## Syd&Cammie

2944....bwv


----------



## Alexander2010

2945 - BLT, New York


----------



## tzuhouse

#2946

ssr


----------



## ToodlesRN

2947 AKV and VGC


----------



## Dman67

#2,948  ssr


----------



## letitsnow

#2949 okw = )


----------



## sesame_123

#2950  okw


----------



## Rudegrle

2951 ssr


----------



## BusterCat

2952 bcv


----------



## pod2314

2953- bwv


----------



## LCoulter

2954 - blt


----------



## dmank

2955 - ssr


----------



## mkburme

#2956 BLT


----------



## hot_mama

2957 - blt


----------



## NJ&SSR

2958 - ssr


----------



## tekmnky

2959 akv & bcv


----------



## vassar36

2960 vwl


----------



## Woosterguy

2961 BLT


----------



## Mulan2

2962


----------



## LittleWonders

2963 ssr


----------



## 'ohanaof5

2964 ~ akv


----------



## medic318

2965 ssr&okw


----------



## CocosMeme

2966 - akv


----------



## BuzzLiteyear

# 2967 - akv


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

#2968- BLT and Grand Californian


----------



## Run Driver

#2969 - ssr


----------



## primecap

2970-akv, blt


----------



## Mike2023

2971 - blt


----------



## DVCDan36

2972 - akv


----------



## roumic

2973 - blt


----------



## MamaDrama

2974 - akv


----------



## DisneyMim

#2975


----------



## momof3poohlovers

#2976-akv, bcv, blt


----------



## LPnerd

2977   we bought at Vero Beach many years ago.


----------



## hbsprite

2978, ssr


----------



## P&B's Mom

2979 -- akv


----------



## hilltopper72

2980 - AKV - Member since July 2011 - Why did we wait so long

Charlie


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

#2981, blt and akv


----------



## fijidoc

#2982-AKV June 2007


----------



## tara98

#2983

Members since 2006
SSR owner


----------



## courtneylauren

2984 -- blt


----------



## dreaming4disney

2985- blt


----------



## alice99

2986 - BLT and BWV


----------



## Cheltenham

2987 - bwv


----------



## joeandmel

2988


----------



## pearljim

2989 - okw & ssr!!


----------



## worldfamous

2900 - blt


----------



## worldfamous

2990 - blt


----------



## Judique

2991

Disney's Boardwalk Villas
Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
Disney's Beach Club Villas
Disney's Vero Beach Resort


----------



## msmickminn

2992
AKL and VGC


----------



## sznk

2993 - ssr


----------



## edisneydreaming

2994 - blt


----------



## JolineJay

2995  bwv


----------



## Corwin

2996 - Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge (VWL)


----------



## dparksfan

2997- blt


----------



## LarryM

2998 bwv


----------



## disneydotlee

2999 okw


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

3000 BWV 2 contracts


----------



## barngro

3001 vgc/akv/ssr


----------



## CoffeeCup

3002  akv


----------



## NC State Tigger

3003 ----- vwl


----------



## dawgs4disney

#3004


----------



## BBG-BLT

#3005  Bay Lake Tower 

DD#1 loves the place but doesn't like it named after a sandwich


----------



## HsvTeacher

3006 akv


----------



## dopeygirl76

3007 ssr


----------



## pennst8r

3008  AKV and SSR


----------



## TravelGrl

3009 blt


----------



## antree

3010 ssr


----------



## udflyer00

3011 okw


----------



## WRWDisney

3012 akv


----------



## erikawolf2004

3013 bcv


----------



## mumto3girls

3014

hhi
vb
bwv


----------



## JDSski

3015

VB
BWV
AKV
BLT


----------



## pepper47a

3016  ssr


----------



## dvcwink

3017

okw
vgc


----------



## misscmac

3018

SSR


----------



## keys2kingdom

3019 

bcv


----------



## peezee

3020

ssr
akw


----------



## happenin2you

3021 

just bought at AKV last thursday =)


----------



## Nancy F

happenin2you said:


> 3021
> 
> just bought at AKV last thursday =)





Nancy


----------



## wendy774

3022

akv
blt


----------



## JoQuo711

3023, blt


----------



## duckygirl

3024 blt


----------



## famcruisefun

3025
bwv


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

3026

akv and vgc


----------



## momberry

3027 okw


----------



## DisFanatic

3028 AKV


----------



## mbforbes

3029 blt


----------



## jelwallace

3030 SSR and BLT


----------



## DVCSAMNH

3031

SSR and AKV


----------



## papamouse1

3032

SSR and AKV


----------



## Tink316

3033

AKV


----------



## cropman

3034

Vero, AKV, BLT


----------



## Gary Pinkos

3035

OKW since 1993


----------



## Goofy4Disney99

3036 

Since 2000


----------



## miprender

3037    AKV since 2010


----------



## Rightofway

3038 okw


----------



## raraloveseeyore

3039 BLT and BWV


----------



## Song of the South

3040 blt!!!


----------



## larrytau

3041  SSR and OKW


----------



## rkwier

3042 BLT

What fun!


----------



## dozerdog

3043 BLT & SSR

Wow, who knew, great idea!


----------



## marlogood

#3044 - BWV BC SS:banana


----------



## MHDTS

#3045 OKW since the first month in 1992


----------



## sunshine1259

#3046 AKV since Sept 2011!!!


----------



## emum

#3047 Aulani since April '11


----------



## korzmom

#3408 bwv--ssr


----------



## JAG107

#3409 BLT 100pts since Nov 2010!


----------



## ajf1007

3410 akv


----------



## SIMJUN

3411  Kidani & Grand Californian


----------



## DisneyMama21

3412  akv


----------



## LindaBabe

3413 VWL & AKV (Jambo)


----------



## murmkc

3414 blt


----------



## TexasErin

3415 AKV & BLT- Members since 2008


----------



## Maistre Gracey

emum said:


> #3047 Aulani since April '11





korzmom said:


> #3408 bwv--ssr


Ahh... A typo jumped the count by an extra 360 people.

MG


----------



## skygirltkw

I'll get it back on track

3056...OKW, just closed YESTERDAY


----------



## paminpa

3057...... OKW,HHI,Vero,BLT


----------



## Star Wars mom

3058...akl


----------



## BlazerFan

#3059
I used the DIS to learn about DVC while waiting for the Grand Californian to start selling.  Now we own the Grand Californian and just added on Aulani.

Lots of great information.


----------



## mickey1979

3060


----------



## lovin'fl

3061- OKW and HHI


----------



## dvc at last !

3062


----------



## ciao_gina

3063 akv


----------



## oktracy

3064 vgc


----------



## amypetecar

I've been holding out for spot 3065, and now it's all mine!  Yeah!  In your face!


----------



## SuperRob

3066 SSR Treehouse Villas


----------



## bigAWL

3067 - vgc


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

3068--vgc


----------



## awatt

3069- BWV and SSR


----------



## OneEyedCats

3070 - blt


----------



## Izzy Pooh

3071-- akv


----------



## makthompson

3072 - ssr


----------



## DVCismyhappyplace

3073 - ssr


----------



## DvcDoc

3074 - okw


----------



## Pattiwig

3075 - owk, bwv, ssr


----------



## RayMusicCityUSA

3076  Bay Lake Tower


----------



## Boomboom27

#3077-ssr & hhi


----------



## Mickeygolf

#3078 - okw


----------



## kstinw19

#3079 - blt


----------



## skylynx

3080 ssr akl vwl


----------



## ELKHUNTER

3081 - ssr


----------



## disneydivermom

3082 - ssr


----------



## cad8689

3083 - ssr


----------



## cropper

BWV and OKW


----------



## 4stroke

*3085*

*blt*


----------



## pmcpmc

Bwv okw ssr


----------



## iwrbnd

3,087-blt


----------



## KateB

3,088

BLT 2009


----------



## XGrumpy1

3,089 OKW ssr VWL akv BWV GCV


----------



## jvelasco

Lucky number 3,090!  OKW, BLT, BWV


----------



## katiemely

3091


----------



## bluenosemickey

3092


----------



## mydisneykids

3093!!


----------



## disneychic

3094


----------



## psm729

Animal Kingdom - Kidani!!!!


----------



## MrsMunchie

3096

akl, ssr


----------



## socratesjonson

3097

ssr
love it!


----------



## fatfish

3098

akv


----------



## disneyobessed

3099!!  Akv!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinkertastic

3100
 ssr


----------



## Legomom

3101

SSR and soon to be GCV


----------



## Maddysdaddy

3102

200 pts. AKV (wish it was GCV instead)


----------



## kjm4

Ssr


----------



## StanH

3104


----------



## awilliams4

3105.  290 at BLT, 200 at BCV.  Plan to get 100 at VGF or GFV, whatever they end up calling it.


----------



## kaytieedid

3106  We have 221 at BWV and would like 50 - 75 at BLT


----------



## dclfun

3107- 150 OKW, 200 AKV, 100 GCV. No plans to buy more points.  I stop at this site often and love to read trip and planning reports.


----------



## JKnLydia

3108 - 160 at BLT and REALLY looking forward to taking my parents down in August


----------



## PrincessaC

*3109*


----------



## MrsH42608

*3110*

ssr


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

3111


----------



## wdwchamp

3112


----------



## sorcerermick

*3113*


----------



## hauntedcity

*3114*

ssr!


----------



## asouthernbelle

3115


----------



## luvdamouse91

3116


----------



## tjrutkowski

3117


----------



## dvcbnd

3118  okw & akv


----------



## MrsBanks

3119 ssr


----------



## Sugardimples

3120 ssr


----------



## Sugardimples

3120 ssr


----------



## Master Mason

3121


----------



## TimandMellie

3122


----------



## lsg85

3123


----------



## jjk3

3124  blt


----------



## DVCCINDY

3125


----------



## Chappy99

3126


----------



## mcraige

3127 (Assuming the count before me was correct, and someone else didn't post at the same time.)  BCV


----------



## gncntry

3128 bcv


----------



## SueTGGR

#3129 
SSR VGC AKV and Aulani


----------



## Jillian

*3130*
ssr


----------



## CHD New York

3131


----------



## MsTessP

3132   Earlier today I booked ressies for the first time as a member!  We are currently booked for two long weekends - a studio in May at OKW, and our anniversary weekend at a garden view studio at our home resort for F&W at BWV on Columbus Day weekend in October!

I can't believe after wanting to own DVC for SO long - it has really happened!


----------



## hardhead

3133


----------



## gdrj

3134

BWV  many moons ago....


----------



## BrianM

3135

1st trip planned for Aulani in June for a few days then to our home resort at Grand Cal in late Sept.


----------



## tree320

3136 BLT March 2009


----------



## paults

next number please


----------



## Pea's Mom

# 3137


----------



## disalver

3136

Had res at OKW 12/16/2012.  Had to cancel.  There will be a next time!


----------



## paults

DISALVER is number 3138


----------



## Murron

3139


----------



## DaveT

3140


----------



## KSL

3141


----------



## AlohaAnnie

3142

AKV

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Daisyduck49

Home is SSR & BCV


----------



## AirGoofy

3143

SSR, BLT, BWV

Me thinks the count is off, but I'm not going back thru to find out where.


----------



## tink'smom2B

VWL & BCV 

Me, Dh, and 2 little girls. 

I don't know what number I am


----------



## jdubs808

3145 

BLT


----------



## JeanfromBNA

3146


----------



## Dee77

*3147*


----------



## rusafee1183

*3148!!*

Home resort AKV


----------



## steffaknits

3149


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

3150

How do you all make the number so nice and BIG?


----------



## Longhairbear

3151


----------



## Jousey

3152

AKV is home


----------



## butsy113

3153

akv


----------



## Bellabully

3154?

Boardwalk Villas is home!


----------



## duplexgrind

3155
vwl


----------



## heynowirv

3156-----okw  & ssr


----------



## drummer1616

Member since 06


----------



## bzzelady

3158-DVC member since 2006 at VWL


----------



## disneydreaming92701

3159
 member 2012


----------



## Uncle Remus

3160 BCV


----------



## artnerds

3161 - ssr


----------



## cadale

3162 - BLT since 2009


----------



## TSMMANIAC

1993-okw

2004-bwv


----------



## DoomBuggyHitchhiker

3164


----------



## RDP

3164 - AKV since 2008


----------



## Wilver

3165 
SSR Since 2006


----------



## Disney52303

3166. Owned SSR since 2005 and have added on at BLT and AKL


----------



## mybabesuz

*3167*


----------



## WonderinAland

3169 (count off a few posts above)

BLT, waiting to close on BWV


----------



## MsTessP

Almost our one year anniversary of ownership at BWV


----------



## Norm1

3170
Member since 1995. OKW, AKV.


----------



## Donald-n-Daisy

3171


----------



## JLVermillion

3172


----------



## RCharnay

3173


----------



## locodemickey

3174!


----------



## WiggleWorm

3175


----------



## Imagineer2Be

3176 

Joined in October at AKV


----------



## Tink-n-Belle

3177


----------



## DizBub

3178


----------



## TheDalys

3179


----------



## LBarLRanch

3180


----------



## twoj

3157 


BCV -home


----------



## twoj

twoj said:
			
		

> 3157
> 
> BCV -home



Sorry 3181


----------



## BuzzandWoody

3182


----------



## milehighmice

3183

Grand Californian and AKV


----------



## mickeysgal

3184

OKW and BWV


----------



## woodleygrrl

3185

Animal Kingdom


----------



## vljohnson1126

#3186


----------



## zeferjen

#3187


----------



## joech

#3188


----------



## k3chantal

Number 3189


----------



## Shellandscott

3190


----------



## Cfry06

3191


----------



## pfry10

#3120   blt


----------



## amym2

3193 (I assume above poster miscounted?) 

Bought at SSR in 2011 and finally enjoyed our first DVC stay (OKW/THV) last month!


----------



## THKlovesDisney

3194


----------



## *TheWigs*

3195.


----------



## ToddyLu

3195

akv


----------



## GOOFY D

3196

blt


----------



## RevKjb

#3197


----------



## DizDaD7

#3198


----------



## jennifer in canada

#3199


----------



## cncDisney4

3200!!


----------



## goofygurlie

3201

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jjwelch24

3202


----------



## sueandyong

3203


----------



## Laila Bryce

3204


----------



## cmhand30

3205


----------



## thepops

3206 !


----------



## runmommyrun

3207


----------



## David Koenig

3208


----------



## HockeyMomNH

3209


----------



## gharrer

3210


----------



## NvDizz

3211


----------



## papamouse1

.,


----------



## papamouse1

3212


----------



## speakupjc

3213


----------



## bhodonne

3214


----------



## Tink2312

3215


----------



## z28wiz

3216


----------



## DannysMom

3217

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## nikamel

3218


----------



## michelleiada

3219


----------



## GAN

3220


----------



## mouselike-harrier

3221


----------



## bethifoody

3222


----------



## jjharts

3223


----------



## drcoulsey

3224


----------



## Homemom

3225


----------



## ajchambers1

3226


----------



## joeyrose

3227


----------



## DisneyFF1124

3228!!!!


----------



## SSR-Mike

3228


----------



## srberubenh

3230


----------



## corpcomp

3231


----------



## princesspat209

3232


----------



## melissac

3233


----------



## jara1528

3234


----------



## DisneyBelle99

3235


----------



## Rweavil

3236 Aulani


----------



## mrskchris

3237 blt


----------



## ajasmom

#3238


----------



## appleorchard

3239!


----------



## yorkieluv

3240


----------



## Fellowship9798

3241


----------



## vikkii19

3242


----------



## SolitaryPhoenix

3243


----------



## andersonsc

3244


----------



## wdwlver

3245


----------



## BCV Texans

3246


----------



## mommytoxzande

3247-akl


----------



## zellda

3248


----------



## lulubelle

3249


----------



## deltapilotwife

3250


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

3251


----------



## LargoLori

3252


----------



## codyvt

3253


----------



## CarlaAnn

3254


----------



## Lorelei528

3255 baby!!!  LOL


----------



## geffric

3256


----------



## tjcat

3257! Ssr


----------



## TheWho

3258


----------



## rs90909

3259


----------



## DisWitt

#3260


----------



## IandGsmom

3261


----------



## kristinmh99

3262


----------



## cccrys

3263


----------



## Alan_BLT_2009

3264


----------



## drummer1616

3265. This site totally enhances everything Disney


----------



## ckpoodge

And I'm a Disboards DisBride too!

I love the DIS!


----------



## funantiques

3267


Chiming in!


----------



## lions1995

3268


----------



## rhc

3269


----------



## bwang123

3270


----------



## Figee17

3271


----------



## kt_mom

3272


----------



## TigerKat

3273


----------



## JaimeA

3274


----------



## Anim8torDad

3275


----------



## ValDawg

3276


----------



## sissy1

3277


----------



## jockotaco

3278


----------



## zavandor

3279


----------



## jrtoastyman

3280


----------



## Nomad70

3281


----------



## Tea4Alice

3282


----------



## dizneeat

3283


----------



## macnodos

3284


----------



## DVCTiff

3285!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

3286


----------



## Cmbar

3287

Can't believe I never saw this post from all these years being a Disboard member and DVC owner!


----------



## djrody3

3288


----------



## drusba

3289


----------



## mousefan1972

3290


----------



## momhmmx2

3291


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

3292


----------



## CaptDadSparrow

3293


----------



## AllieV

3294
EDIT:  or 3382 if you look at the post number on the thread


----------



## jennylyn_b

3295


----------



## jelliott04

3296


----------



## imapoohbear12

3297


----------



## DL Widget Head

3298


----------



## Queen Nonnie

3299


----------



## TyGuy

3300


----------



## NCDoxies

3301


----------



## jamelynn24

3302


----------



## stefanospops

3303


----------



## llyolf

3304


----------



## JerseyTink

3305


----------



## KingRichard

*3306*


----------



## KristiMc

3307


----------



## Cinderella16

3308


----------



## luckyman_apd

3309


----------



## njmeisje

3310


----------



## Mickeyfollowers

3311


----------



## Maryrn11168

3312


----------



## LOUTED76

3313


----------



## Princess_Jo

3314


----------



## MommyBell08

3315


----------



## trpscooby

3316


----------



## DisMN

3317


----------



## kgsmith

3318


----------



## Saratoga Springs Tom

*3319*


----------



## moobar25

3320


----------



## jnweinmann

3321


----------



## Melgag21

3322


----------



## eandesmom

3323


----------



## poohspals

3324 - here in the UK


----------



## 4stroke

3325 
From London, CAN


----------



## CaskPeg

3326

I have posted since 2009/ but have owned since 1993.  My DH, Caskbill, did all the posting up until that point.   I have carried on with my own posting and his software!


----------



## brettcw23

3327


----------



## Mrbruin2k

3328


----------



## brenbrady

#3329
53 days until the whole family will be at home resort - Bay Lake


----------



## luv2sleep

3340


----------



## magicmonette

New owner!  SSR resale 

*#3341*


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

3342!!!


----------



## disneymagic316

3343!

DVC owner since 2000!

BWV, VB, SSR, HHI


----------



## eileenrbl

3344

BCV, BLT, AKV and SSR


----------



## Terapin

3345 BLT and Grand Californian.  Owned since 2010, with an add-on to our BLT 2012!


----------



## Mom-2-2Princesses

3346


----------



## rcs

3347. BLT and BCV.


----------



## ITGirl50

3348 
AKV and BLT


----------



## brertoad

3349


----------



## DisneyFamily06

3350 vb & ssr


----------



## dopey2

3351

Owners since 1994


----------



## nyck

3352


----------



## Grundgetta

3353


----------



## YEWDVC

I am #3354


----------



## boswellnakia

I'm 3355


----------



## Nat Tucker

3356 

Owner since 2011 at Saratoga Springs. Use pts to cruise only!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## GOOFY26

3357 

Member since 1997    OKW BCV


----------



## tgropp

*#3358*

Joined Disboards to rent points Jan 2007 and purchased DVC May 2007. This board has been a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## moose615

#3359


SSR owner


----------



## gray52

#3360

okw & bwv


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

3361. SSR owner since 7/06!


----------



## drfish54321

3362
AKl and BLT owner since 2010


----------



## myzel

Wow 3363


----------



## belias21

#3364

OKW owner.


----------



## DBoyce

BCV and VWL. Love my DVC!


----------



## DizDays

Wow!  That's pretty cool.  I weighed in a few month earlier but wanted to see what our numbers were getting up to.  Pretty big DVC DisBoards family!


----------



## Theaberdeenkid

3366. Bwv


----------



## RooRach0906

3367 ssr


----------



## WDWCrazyfromGA

3368

Love the DIS Boards!!


----------



## catherines_mama

3369 ssr


----------



## pwanderson

3370

Old Key West / Beach Club Villas


----------



## ajkmom3

#3371  ssr & blt


----------



## MDTerp

3372

AKV and BLT


----------



## TNMOUSE

3373 SSR since 2006.


----------



## codysmom1990

# 3374  Animal Kingdom!


----------



## swanwed6206

#3375 ssr, blt, bwv


----------



## doublea211

# 3376 blt & vgc


----------



## Mariep26

#3377

blt & akv


----------



## Tink6666

3378

ssr


----------



## disneyfam

3379 Wilderness Lodge


----------



## AgentP

3380 ssr


----------



## beer dave

3381  bwv,  bcv,  ssr


----------



## VowRenewal13

3382 akv


----------



## Tigger1

3383
OKW,
VB and AKL


----------



## FortWorthLeonardFam

#3384 AKL since 3-2012 

We bought into DVC on our DCL DD 5 day trip. Sounded good at the time, hope it works out for us.  Using points for first time in March 2013.


----------



## dpmtrspts

3385 akv


----------



## cheezNE1

3386  blt


----------



## sechelt

3387  vgc


----------



## dkfogt

3388 blt


----------



## TopMop

3389


----------



## Audray

3390 akv


----------



## gatorgirl02

3391 vwl and okw


----------



## kkmousealow

3392


----------



## glokitty

3393 several resorts


----------



## Mickeyfollowers

3394 ssr


----------



## Kerchak

3395 okw


----------



## jplusm

3396 okw


----------



## LILJAN59

3397 SSR


----------



## rescuetink

3398 at BLT


----------



## bcrook

3399 akv


----------



## larrytau

3400 at ssr and okw


----------



## MichiganDVC

3401 ssr & bcv


----------



## Queenie122

#3402 OKW


----------



## thepoohguy

#3403 AKV


----------



## vakamalua

#3404 OKW since 1995


----------



## MassJester

#3405. Villas at Wilderness Lodge


----------



## kerickson

#3406   VGC and SSR


----------



## sssteele

#3407-have some...want more


----------



## CruzTerri

3408 - First EVER trip to WDW as new DVC owners in November 2013!


----------



## LaurenT

3409 - ALK - Kidani


----------



## rquebral

3410 AKL Jambo 2008


----------



## wendyt_ca

3411 - BLT - since 2011


----------



## tamauth

3412 - BWV since 2000 and SSR since 2005


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Lucky # 3413!  Buying DVC is the best thing we ever did!


----------



## Martian767

# 3414. BCV and SSR.


----------



## JLS

3415 - BCV since 2003


----------



## PrincessSarah314

3416  We own a small 160 at AKV as of 08/2011


----------



## tea pot

#3417  since 2004 
 3 Home Resorts and 4 contracts later
Yup we got it Bad


----------



## huskies90

#3418 AKV since 2010. One of the best purchases I have made for me and my family as we have gotten so much out of it already (wish I had bought in earlier).


----------



## laura-k

#3419 
Bay Lake Towers
Purchased one 160 contract in 2008 and a second 160 points in 2010 -
 Only wish we would have done it years ago !


----------



## cz4ever

#3420

BWV & VWL since 2012.


----------



## dahwolf

#3421

Owner at Bay Lake Tower 
Since 2009


----------



## jimim

#3422

AKV since today!  Should have done this 10 years ago, but who's counting!

jim


----------



## JUDYKN

3423


----------



## DisneyMommy04

3424

Owner since 2006 at Saratoga Springs and then in 2007 Animal Kingdom.  

It is one of the best things we ever did.


----------



## thptrek

3425 new owner at BLT. Have been going to Walt Disney World since mid-70's and still get excited. On business I do a lot of travel to Japan and went to Tokyo Disney recently. Totally cool.


----------



## tb1972

# 3426 - bought OKW March 2012 & looking for a new add on.


----------



## mjlass11

3427..... SSR then added on at BWV


----------



## Quicklabs

BWV - 250 points since 1999


----------



## DisneyDebRob

3429
Add us! 2004-Saratoga added Animal Kingdom 2007


----------



## Disneyepcot

3430  160 pts at BLT in 2011


----------



## GoofyLo

3431


BWV and AKL


----------



## lchan1982

#3432

AKL since 2012... n I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Bertie131

3433  AKL since 2012


----------



## tiggerbad

3434


----------



## DestyTiger

#3435.  Bought in 2012.  First DVC trip Mardi Gras 2013!!!!


----------



## mkaanta

3436.


----------



## mimmiepnp

3437


----------



## bman388

3438


----------



## MrToad1345

3439


----------



## undchefreak

3440 
OKW since 1/3/13


----------



## gdrj

3441  BWV since a longtime ago....


----------



## mdinme

Closed on SSR 12/27. Got PAP's for the four of us. Beach Club bound in August!


----------



## Robin"D"

*3443 
BLT = 2009/ SRR = 2010 & 2011  *

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## Sir William

3444


SSR in 2010 and Aulani in 2012


----------



## JoeATC

3445, what do I win?


----------



## bbn1122

3446.... BLT since 2010...


----------



## TotallyADiz

3447


----------



## ObsessedWithDW

3448

SSR 2012, first DVC trip coming up in June. Split stay at BLT & AKV.


----------



## Upon a Star

3449


----------



## ain0004

3450.

Next trip Oct 24-Nov 2nd.  Treehouse Villas


----------



## jlsmith376

3451


----------



## jtib

3452


----------



## EpcotQueen

Count me in!


----------



## EpcotQueen

3453 Sorry!


----------



## mistergq

3454


----------



## martinolichfamily

3455

Just bought this past weekend while at WDW! 
Using in July for AKL!


----------



## Meggysmum

3456


----------



## jaulty

3457


----------



## bluecruiser

3458


----------



## LJD2143

3459

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## blondietink

3460


----------



## eastatlantaguys

3461


----------



## emmiesmom

3462


----------



## C&Apriputin

3463


----------



## Disfanx4

3464


----------



## hsattler

3465


----------



## Figment56

3466


----------



## Sebastian the crab

3467


----------



## jrl153

3468


----------



## candiemonster

3469


----------



## mousemagic

3470


----------



## zorro77

3471


----------



## Hanover

3472


----------



## Amymarie0606

3473


----------



## glencoe

3474


----------



## spacepoints

3475


----------



## daraweb

3476


----------



## CaptainBarbossa

3477


----------



## prayx

3478

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## landbaron

.


----------



## WMorganS

3479


----------



## noname70

3480


----------



## ChrisNY2

#3481.  New owner as of today!


----------



## lck33

3482


----------



## emullins91

3483

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Allabouthemouse

3484


----------



## Disneyguy57

3485


----------



## MrsH42608

3486


----------



## Normangirls

3487

"Welcome Home" -- The two best words in the english language, after, "It's a girl!"


----------



## cmsn0w

3488


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

3489


----------



## ssawka

3490


----------



## dvcmom3

3491


----------



## JenLyn1620

3492


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

3493


----------



## klharty

3494


----------



## MasonDuo

3495


----------



## monicainindy

3496


----------



## Lisavince3

3497


----------



## Doodledogs

3498


----------



## gopfans

3499


----------



## fflmaster

3500

Love it that this was also my 500th post


----------



## kenly777

3501


----------



## melindaPR

3502


----------



## dansamy

3503


----------



## macemc12

3504

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## geraghty

3505


----------



## Fenceman

3506 - Since 1999.


----------



## MrD1sturbed

3507


----------



## slacter

3508 - Since 2002


----------



## LoKiHB

3509- Just purchased AKV


----------



## teresa kay

3510


----------



## DVC92

3511 - 1992


----------



## Camshell

3512, since Jan 2012 (Grand Cal).


----------



## LattNJ

3513


----------



## MINNEMUMMUM

3514 purchased in 1996


----------



## DsnyChick

3515 - BLT purchased in 2011


----------



## Scoobydoo76

#3516      SSR and BLT


----------



## raenyny

3517 OKW and AKV


----------



## flagfred

#3518  SSR since 2011


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

3519 - AKV since 2013!


----------



## pwiedower

3520 - BLT since 2009


----------



## eeyoremagic

3520- Ssr since 2008


----------



## nac813

3522 ~ SSR Jan. 2012


----------



## anjelica72

3523- VB in 2000 & SSR in 2002


----------



## shwn

3524!


----------



## jboysen

3525


----------



## Dislvr1020

3526


----------



## Cheloconnell

3527 - OKW, AKV, HH, BLT


----------



## intertile

3528 -ssr since 2006


----------



## NuJoy

3529


----------



## DVC BLT

3530


----------



## DoryDorito

3531


----------



## okwdreamin

3532


----------



## Cinderpamela

3533- SSR since May 2011


----------



## evilprincess

3534


----------



## niroc

3535 - blt


----------



## stitchlover

3536 AKV since March 2012


----------



## Tink316

3537 - AKV


----------



## Va-NanaTink

3538 SSR since 2006


----------



## hymanptm

2008:


----------



## friskykitten

#3539 OKW since 2000


----------



## RHONDALEE

3540    SSR since August 2011


----------



## dvcforlee

3541 bwv 1998


----------



## DaveInCali

3542: Aulani 2012 and Saratoga 2013 .... Or am I 3624 since that's what posting number this is?


----------



## mel&me

3543 SSR since 2003


----------



## GrassMaster

3544. BWV since April '12


----------



## Tlrhodes

3545 - VWL

First post from a long time lurker.  It was information from these forums that sold me on DVC and more importantly...the resale market!


----------



## AmyB2006

3546   Beach Club since 2011


----------



## TNR Paton

3547 BLT since Tuesday.


----------



## Tcsj

3548 Aulani, purchased Nov 2011, first trip there Feb 2012


----------



## macemc12

3549   BLT March 2012

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goofeydec

3550 ssr. 2005


----------



## Idreamodisney247

3551 ssr 2012


----------



## texhanddoc

3552

BLT since 2010


----------



## Eeyore Girl

3553


----------



## Flowertot

2012 AK lodges


----------



## Lreip

3555

2013 vwl


----------



## Greenfairy

3556

BWV since Feb 2013. I'm a newbie!


----------



## Maytulip32

3557

August 2010
Saratoga Springs


----------



## AnnaS

3558


----------



## 4lildreamers

3559
New as of November.


----------



## CocosMeme

3560 AKV owner and happy to be there!


----------



## KimOhio

3561 okw


----------



## Goofy&Sleepy

3562
Wvl150
Ssr50
Blt30
Akl100
2001 orig


----------



## dismom58

3563


----------



## glimtwinss

3564
blt 2010


----------



## ltmoko

3565 
AKV 2013


----------



## DVCProPlan

3566

blt 2011


----------



## greatwhite24

3567.  Ssr. 2011


----------



## CarolynFH

3568

bwv 1998


----------



## carissa1970

3569


Aulani 2012


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

3570
Hilton Head and BLT


----------



## btwiceborn

3571
ssr 2011


----------



## Lava124

3572

ssr-2012


----------



## Mickeyhuk

3573

bcv 2012


----------



## jforever52

3574


----------



## Snowmiser

3575

bwv 2013


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

3576


----------



## We3forDisney

3577


----------



## mariapicardikenyon

we3fordisney said:


> 3577




3578


----------



## bocaj1431

3579
ssr   2013
akv   2013


----------



## chmasy

3580


----------



## Minniesgal

3581


----------



## jdubs808

3582


----------



## DisneyDiana

3583


----------



## Fan of Figment

3584


----------



## cwdefouw

3585

bwv / bcv / blt / akv


----------



## epcot1985

3579


----------



## epcot1985

epcot1985 said:


> 3579



3586
vwl


----------



## Rmgdisney

epcot1985 said:


> 3586
> vwl



3587
ssr


----------



## DisneyMom1983

3588
ssr 2011


----------



## lawrenceFletcher

3589


----------



## Piglets Mommy

3590
bwv 2013


----------



## wdwlover25

3591

ak 2007


----------



## oneprincessjo

3592 blt 2010


----------



## novajet

3593

akl 2013


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

3594

Ssr 2006


----------



## ltmoko

3595

akv 2013


----------



## knfries

SSR - 2007


----------



## JVSJr

3597


----------



## savannahcat

3598
akv 2013


----------



## Arukc

Akv.  Bought on a whim two weeks ago (according to my wife). Even though I have looked at for awhile.     Can't wait to make my first res....


----------



## mulberrybush

3600

Akv 2013


----------



## jendahl12

3601

Just sent in the final paperwork today after 2 years of researching.


----------



## DisneyMotherOf2

3602

Love this site!


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

3603


----------



## stink

3604


----------



## aschweic355

3593 BLT 2012 going on first trip in june


----------



## hazmatgeek

3605


----------



## Echo7Solo

3606


----------



## pinkteacup

3607

ssr 2008


----------



## luvformickey

3608

ssr 2010


----------



## MellinMickey4333

3609

Ssr2013


----------



## bethp1968

#3610

ssr 2003


----------



## PalVal

3611

bwv 2000


----------



## automaticsoap

3612

bwv 2013


----------



## DRUMZ2B

3613


----------



## allforpooh

3614
bcv 2002


----------



## DaisyNY

3615 -blt


----------



## mom2boys77

3616

akl 2013


----------



## dvcersfromva

3617

bwv 1998


----------



## NJDVCmember

3618

hhi 1999


----------



## style2k7

3619

akl 2012


----------



## pthuhges2

3620
ssr2008


----------



## kkolbusz1

3621
Just became official member today


----------



## joeandmel

3622

ssr2011


----------



## suzysharp

3623

ssr 2004 bwv 2011


----------



## chepic

3624

che


----------



## Meemoo

3625


----------



## garjanjones

3626


----------



## disneychix3

3627


----------



## Msmithmd

3628


----------



## sahchristensen

3629

ssr 2006


----------



## SheilaHeartsDisney

3630

okw 1994


----------



## acummings81

3631

akl2013


----------



## ToddyLu

3632

akv 2009


----------



## TiggerBouncy

3633

blt 2011


----------



## aheape1979

3634 
AKL resale Nov 2012


----------



## LOVEARS

3635

ssr, 2012


----------



## Adistar

3636 

BWV 2012


----------



## DvcDoc

3637


----------



## Red Sox

3638


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

3639


----------



## ThunderSnow

3640


----------



## tiggerguy2000

3641


----------



## Coach81

3642


----------



## macd77

3643


----------



## emgal

3644


----------



## Illini Al

3645


----------



## jennileigh

..3646


----------



## Kimmielee

3647


----------



## australiankaren

3648


----------



## justcruisin

3649


----------



## AJA

3650


----------



## VowRenewal13

3651


----------



## tdlvelsor

3652


----------



## asunutgirl

3653


----------



## LPnerd

3654


----------



## fordchevyguy

3655


----------



## CapeCodFam

3656


----------



## sager1969

3657


----------



## curtis_lake

3658


----------



## Joey7295

3659


----------



## disneydan864

3660


----------



## disbound09

3661 Great source for Disney info


----------



## Chuck S

The DISBoards system can not support threads more than 250 pages in length.  I need to close this thread at this time.  You may continue in the new thread by following THIS LINK.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Chuck S

The DISBoards system can not support threads more than 250 pages in length.  I need to close this thread at this time.  You may continue in the new thread by following THIS LINK.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------

